#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  the_chemist في عشرة على عشرة

## boukybouky

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...





من جديد و ضيف جديد في عشرة على عشرة 

ضيفنا إشترك في المنتدى في 1-10-2007

صاحب الومضات الذكية ضيفنا هو 



أهلاً و مرحباً بك أبو أمنية منور عشرة على عشرة

و يا رب تقضي وقت ممتع معنا و متشوقين نعرف إجاباتك 

و أيضاً إختياراتك للأعضاء و الأسئلة التي ستوجهها إليهم

معلش أعذرني مش بعرف أعمل مقدمات حلوة  حظك بقى وقع معايا 



دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

نبدأ على بركة الله و ألأسئلة الموجهة لأبو أمنية



1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟

2- كيف تعرفت على أبناء مصر؟

3- ما هي الأسباب التي تجعلك مازلت مستمراً في أبناء مصر؟

4- لأي مدى ترى فرصة تحول مجتمع أبناء مصر الإفتراضي إلى مجتمع واقعي ملموس؟

5- أمنية تتمنى تحقيقها في المنتدى؟

6- ما هو أقرب موضوع إلى قلبك في المنتدى؟

7- لو أتيحت لك الفرصة للإشرف على إحدى القاعات...ما هي القاعة التي ستختارها و ما هو أول قرار الذي ستتخذه فيها؟

8- نظرة فاحصة لأبناء مصر...كيف رأيته عند إشتراكك فيه..و كيف تنظر إليه الآن و ما تصورك له في المستقبل؟

9- قاعة تفتقد وجودها في أبناء مصر و قاعة أخرى تتمنى عدم تواجدها...مع ذكر الأسباب في الحالتين.

10- همسة في أذن إدارة أبناء مصر...



في إنتظار أبو أمنية و إجابات أسئلة عشرة على عشرة 

و ننتظر جميعاً الأسئلة العشرة الموجهة منه لأعضاء المنتدى كي نستمتع بالردود و الحوارات

ملحوظة: برجاء وضع أسئلة الأعضاء في موعد أقصاه ثالث يوم من تاريخ بداية الموضوع
حنى تتاح الفرصة للجميع بالرد قبل يوم 1 نوفمبر موعد الضيف القادم

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك أخي أبو أمنية
منور عشرة علي عشرة
في انتظارك وانتظار اجاباتك
تقديري :f:

----------


## احـمد محمود

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيك أخي أبو أمنية 
بإذن الله منتظر اجاباتك على الاسئلة وهاتابع الموضوع
شكرا لك أختي boukybouky 

*

----------


## the_chemist

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من جديد و ضيف جديد في عشرة على عشرة 
> 
> ضيفنا إشترك في المنتدى في 1-10-2007
> ...


السلام عليكم

الأخت الفاضلة ريهام

والغالية لولي

بصراحة لأول مرة أرى توقيعى بهذا الجمال

شكرا لكما

بالنسبة للمقدمة فمعلهش تتعوض

لي عندكم مقدمة

وبعدين بوكيه الورد ده أجمل من أى كلمات

----------


## the_chemist

> [font=simplified arabic][size=4][color=black]
> 
> [b]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> نبدأ على بركة الله و ألأسئلة الموجهة لأبو أمنية
> 
> 
> 
> 1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟



[frame="2 80"]بسم الله نبدء

السؤال الأول

إختيارى لإسمى في المنتدى سببه أن هذه هى مهنتي

خريج علوم شعبة كيمياء سنة ..........

ولا بلاش سنة 1986 

"ايه عجوز شويتين[/frame]





> [font=simplified arabic][size=4][color=black]
> 
> [b]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> نبدأ على بركة الله و ألأسئلة الموجهة لأبو أمنية
> 
> 
> 2- كيف تعرفت على أبناء مصر؟



[frame="7 80"]السؤال الثانى

تعرفت علي منتدى أبناء مصر سنة 2005 أثناء دخولي علي النت من مقر العمل

وكان ذلك في رسالة علي الإيميل وكنت مشاركاً في منتديات كلها خليجية 

وكانت تحدث صدامات نتيجة إختلاف الثقافات

وكم فرحت باسم المنتدى

ولكن جاءت فترة توقفت فيها عن الدخول للنت وعندما عدت ظللت أبحث في رسائلي الخاصة حتى وصلت للمنتدى واشتركت فيه[/frame]

----------


## the_chemist

> 3- ما هي الأسباب التي تجعلك مازلت مستمراً في أبناء مصر؟




[frame="6 80"]

السؤال الثالث

سبب استمرارى في منتدى أبناء مصر

وجدت في هذا المنتدى من أستطيع بأن أدعوهم بالأصدقاء

صحيح أننى لم ألتق بكلهم "ماعدا عندليب مونتى" وجهاً لوجه

ولكنى أحسست بأنى أعرفهم منذ عمر طويل

وجدت فيمن إقتربت منهم بصدق وشفافية وأخوة

ووجدت أن الموضوع الذي يتم نشره هنا ينمو حتى يصبح بحثاً شِبه متكامل عكس ماكان يحدث في منتديات أخري

أقصي رد كان 

مشكوووووووووووووووووور   خوى

كانت زيادة الرد في عدد حروف الواو وتكرارها

وكمان وجدت تصميمات جميلة

مش كده ولا ايه يا أخت لولي[/frame]





> 4- لأي مدى ترى فرصة تحول مجتمع أبناء مصر الإفتراضي إلى مجتمع واقعي ملموس؟



[frame="4 80"]السؤال الرابع

منتدى أبناء مصر كما عرفت من الأخوة الأفاضل أنه يعقد لقاءات يشترك في حضورها الكثير من الأخوة الأفاضل وهذا يؤدى لتحوله إلي واقع ملموس

وهناك أيضاً التواصل عبر المسينجر والشات يجعل هناك نوعاً من التواصل والتعرف الجيد بين الكثيرين

فلولا مونتى ما تعرفت علي 

شاعرنا الجميل جدو أيمن رشدى عندليب وبلبل مونتى

الأخت الرائعة عبير التى تحاول رسم البسمة علي الوجوه رغم ألامها

الفاضلة مى مؤمن والتى لاأعرف كيف ناديتها بمامتى رغم الفارق في السن

وغيرهم الكثير

المهم أننى  وجدت في كل من تعرفت بهم أنه ليس هناك وجوه أخرى

فكما هم في مونتى محترمين مثقفين وجدتهم علي الشات كذلك[/frame]

----------


## the_chemist

> 5- أمنية تتمنى تحقيقها في المنتدى؟


[frame="2 80"]السؤال الخامس

أمنية أتمنى أن تتحقق في منتدانا الغالي

ألا أرى عبارة

السيرفر أو الخادم مشغول الآن

ههههههههههههههههههههه

أتمنى وجود مشاركات علمية تشتمل علي مختلف مجالات العلوم بشكل منتظم وليس متقطع كما يحدث الآن

وأتمنى أن تستطيع الإدارة نشر بعض مايمكن نشره من مقالات ومشاركات مفيدة في أي جريدة باسم مونتى

وأعتقد أن ذلك ممكن حدوثه كباب أسبوعي مثلاً

والأمنيات كثيرة[/frame]




> 6- ما هو أقرب موضوع إلى قلبك في المنتدى؟


[frame="6 80"]السؤال السادس

أقرب الموضوعات إلي قلبي

كل مايذكرنا بمصر الجد والعظمة والفخار

كل ما يذكرنا بأمجادنا وعظمتنا 

لعل وعسي أن تعود الهمة والصحوة للمصريين

لعل وعسي

من هذه الموضوعات 

وقالت جدتى

وعندليبيات جدو أيمن

ومسابقات شهر رمضان اللى كنت بأتابعها عن بعد نظراً لضيق وقتى[/frame]

----------


## the_chemist

فاصل

ثم نواصل

راحة لمدة كام يوم كده

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلاً بك أبو أمنية منور عشرة على عشرة 

انت لحقت تاخد راحة  ::   :: 

ماشي يا سيدي بس مش تتأخر علينا 

بس يا ريت ترفق لنا روابط المواضيع التي تعتبرها قريبة لك علشان نستطيع قراءتها معك

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اهلاً بك أبو أمنية منور عشرة على عشرة 
> 
> انت لحقت تاخد راحة  
> 
> ماشي يا سيدي بس مش تتأخر علينا 
> 
> بس يا ريت ترفق لنا روابط المواضيع التي تعتبرها قريبة لك علشان نستطيع قراءتها معك
> ...


بالراحة يا ريهام

أنا عملت لك ريكورد أهوه

جاوبت 6 أسئلة في أول يوم

نفسي من طلوع السلم ونزوله اتقطع

دول 46 شنة يا بنتى

خلاش عجزنا بقي

----------


## loly_h

*بمناسبــــــــة إستضافـــة أبــــــــــو أمنيــــــــة ...

فى الموضوع المميـــــــــــز بصاحبته وبضيوفه

إسمحولى أستغل الفــــــــرصة وطبعا بعد إذن الجميلة بوكـــــــــى

إنى اقدم التهنئــــــــــة لأخونــــا الغالى علينا كلنـــــــــــا



صحيح التهنئة متأخرة شويـــــــــــة

بس على ماعملنا جمعية وقبضناها 

أخد مننا شوية وقت .



كل سنـــــــة وإنت طيب أبو أمنيــــــــة

ويارب السنة الجديدة تكون أجمل واسعد

وتحقق كل أحلامك .




أدى التورتاية وفيها السبعتاشر شمعــــــــــة

وعقبال 1000000000 سنــــــــــة

وإوعى تنسى تعزمنــــــــا  





كل سنة وإنت طيب أبو أمنية

ويارب اكون قدرت اقدم تهنئة تليق فعلا بيك

وطبعا متابعة معاكــــــم الموضوع

ولى عـــــودة ، تحياتــــــــــى ...*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أهلا وسهلا بأخونا الغالى ابو امنية 

واختيار مميز منك يا بوكى بوكى وام احمد وربنا يبارك لنا فيكم 

وأتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة وأن نتعلم من اجابتك للأسئلة فأنت انسان طيب وربنا يبارك لك فى اسرتك الطيبة 

قل بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وتوكل على الله 




وربنا يصلح أحوالنا 


*




دمتم بخير وسعادة




ولا تنس ذكر الله

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*بسم الله ما شاء الله

موضوع جميل...

أسئلة جميلة...

تصميم جميل...

من أخوات جميلات...

وضيف جميل... روحاً... وعقلاً... وذكاءً.. 

في انتظار المزيد من الجمال.

وفقكم الله جميعا ًوبارك لكم.*

----------


## boukybouky

ايه ده ماحدش قالنا معقولة.. :Poster Oops: ..ده إحنا متأخرين على كده 



كل سنة و انت طيب أبو أمنية و عقبال 100 سنة

كل سنة و انت بخير و سعادة و راحة بال

و ان شاء الله تحقق كل ما تتمنى و ربنا يبارك لك

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه ده انت فين يا استاذ ابو امنية
انت جاوبت علي كام سؤال وهربت ولا ايه
لا ما ينفعش كده حضرتك
ولا شكلك روحت تحتفل بعيد ميلادك لوحدك وتاكل التورتة  واحنا لوحدنا هنا مستنين :: 
كل سنة وحضرتك بكل خير
ويا رب يتقبل منك دائما صالح الاعمال
وتكون حياتك كلها سعادة ورضا من الرحمن
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> 7- لو أتيحت لك الفرصة للإشرف على إحدى القاعات...ما هي القاعة التي ستختارها و ما هو أول قرار الذي ستتخذه فيها؟


[frame="1 80"]السلام عليكم

نبدء من جديد باسم الله

السؤال السابع

هو سؤال صعب لم أفكر فيه من قبل 

ولكن يمكن أختار قاعة السياسة

وأول قرار أن مفيش أجازات

والمراقبين موجودين بشكل دائم

لمنع الصدامات التى تحدث وتكاد تسبب مشاكل لا حصر لها

حتى وصل الأمر لسُباب بألفاظ يعاقب عليها القانون بالحبس المؤكد

فسرعة اتخاذ القرار في مثل هذه الأمور يُعيد العقول لمكانها بسرعة ويمنع إندلاع الشرارة[/frame]




> 8- نظرة فاحصة لأبناء مصر...كيف رأيته عند إشتراكك فيه..و كيف تنظر إليه الآن و ما تصورك له في المستقبل؟


[frame="3 80"]السؤال الثامن

عند إشتراكى وجدت فيه مكان جميل مريح ترتاح النفس بين جنباته

وعند السير في أروقته أجد معظم ما أتمنى الوصول إليه

فهنا كلمة حلوة

وهناك معلومة سياسية

وهناك نكتة

ومعلومة دينية

وهكذا

والآن أجد أنه مازال إلي حد كبير كما كان ولكن 

وللأسف

هناك من يُحاول استغلال المنتدى كمنبر لدس السم في العسل وهو يعلم جيداً أن هناك الشباب والذي يعتقد أن كل معلومة مكتوبة في أى منتدى هى معلومة موثقة

هؤلاء يحاولون بكل قوة تشتيت فكر شبابنا في مسائل خلافية ليست حقيقية وهذا للأسف الشديد

ولابد من إيقاف هؤلاء حتى يُصبح المنتدى معلوماته صحيحة إلي حد كبير أو أن يكون هناك من يُصحح المعلومة المغلوطة ولا يتركها لتكبر بعد أن يقوم فرقة "أو جوقة المطبلاتية" بالترديد خلف هؤلاء

أما عن المستقبل 

فأعتقد أنه جيد بإذن الله تعالي[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
ابو امنيه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



انسان جميل 

صاحب كلمات رقيقة وردود محترمة 

طيب الى اقصى حدود الطيبة 

ربنا يبارك لك فى اسرتك واولادك 

تمتعت بردودك الواعيه المستنيرة 

وفى انتظار باقى الردود 

وكل سنة وحضرتك بخير 



اختى العزيزة 
بوكى 

اختيار مميز لشخصية مميزة 

اتمنى لك دوام النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## the_chemist

> 9- قاعة تفتقد وجودها في أبناء مصر و قاعة أخرى تتمنى عدم تواجدها...مع ذكر الأسباب في الحالتين.


[frame="5 80"]قاعة أتمنى وجودها في منتدى أبناء مصر

قاعة علمية بالمعنى الحقيقي

أجد فيها مختلف أنواع العلوم وأن يشرف عليها متخصص يستطيع فرز الغث من السمين

ومن يقوم بنشر بحث قرأه أو كتبه أن يقوم بتبسيط المادة حتى تصل للكثير بسهولة

أعتقد أنها ستكون شئ رائع

وقاعة أتمنى عدم وجودها

السياسة

هههههههههههههههههه

أستاذنا عاطف بلاش تزعل منى

ولكن الخناقات التى تحدث فيها كثيرة

وأرى أن هناك من يحاول تحويل مسارها ولو بالقوة إلي منبر لإيران 

وأنا لا أتمنى أن يحدث ذلك[/frame]





> 10- همسة في أذن إدارة أبناء مصر...



[frame="2 80"]وأخيراً السؤال العاشر

السؤال المُحرج

طبعاً

الحزم لابد منه

خصوصاً في قاعة السياسة

وأجد مواضيع مكررة في قاعات كثيرة

خاصة قاعة فك التكشيرة

وبصراحة بأحاول منع نفسي من كتابة الجملة الشهيرة

مكررررررررررررررر

حتى لا أصطدم بأحد أو أسبب إحراجاً له

كفاية صداماتى في السياسة[/frame]


وبكده نوصل لآخر سؤال

وربنا يسهل ونضع أسئلة للأعضاء

شكراً

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أهلا بك أخي أبو أمنية
> منور عشرة علي عشرة
> في انتظارك وانتظار اجاباتك
> تقديري


الأخت الفاضلة أم أحمد

شكراً لك علي وقوفك هنا تحت الشمس في إنتظار إجاباتى

بصراحة وجدت أن إجاباتك رائعة 

ولكنى حاولت قدر المستطاع

شكرا لك

وربنا يوفقك

----------


## the_chemist

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ازيك أخي أبو أمنية 
> بإذن الله منتظر اجاباتك على الاسئلة وهاتابع الموضوع
> شكرا لك أختي boukybouky 
> 
> *


معلهش ياحبيب قلبي

خيرها في غيرها

يووووووووووه دخلت الكورة برضوا في الموضوع

ههههههههههههههههههه

عارف أحلي شئ

أنك تنسي الفريق ده خالص

إلا هو أنت بتشجع مين بجد

ههههههههههههههههه

شكراً أخى الفاضل

تحياتى لك

----------


## the_chemist

> *بمناسبــــــــة إستضافـــة أبــــــــــو أمنيــــــــة ...
> 
> فى الموضوع المميـــــــــــز بصاحبته وبضيوفه
> 
> إسمحولى أستغل الفــــــــرصة وطبعا بعد إذن الجميلة بوكـــــــــى
> 
> إنى اقدم التهنئــــــــــة لأخونــــا الغالى علينا كلنـــــــــــا
> 
> 
> ...


يااااااااه

الأخت الفاضلة لولى

لاأعرف كيف أشكرك

أخجلتنى بكلماتك الرقيقة التى تنم عن نُبل مشاعرك

شكراً 

شكراً

----------


## loly_h

*ربنا يقدرك على الباقى أخى أبو أمنية
وباشكر لك جدا حسن ردودك المفيدة 
بوركت اخى الكريم
وطبعا متابعة بقية حوارك الممتع...*

----------


## أم أحمد

الاستاذ القدير أبو أمنية
ما شاء الله علي اجاباتك
هادية وجميلة ومتزنة
مستمتعة بردودك الجميلة
وكلي شوق في معرفة ضيوفك والاسئلة التي سوف توجهها اليهم
تحياتي لك ولكل ضيوفك الكرام
 :f:  :f:

----------


## nariman

*أخي العزيز ..أبو أمنية* 
*منور بجد ..واستمتعت بإجاباتك الواضحة* 

* * 

*تسلم ايدك يا بوكي*

----------


## the_chemist

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم

نبدء المرحلة الثانية بسم الله

_الضيف الأول_

أستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال

نود أن نستفيد من تجاربك القيمة في الحياة

ونرجو أن تحكى لنا ذكرياتك في أيام البطولة

عن بعض أبطال مصر الذين لم يذكرهم أحد ولا يعرفهم التاريخ


_الضيف الثانى_

أخى الفاضل جدو أيمن رشدى

الهندسة والشعر كيف إجتمعا؟

وهل ممكن أن نقرأ بعضاً من بداياتك في الشعر[/frame]

----------


## مي مؤمن

إبني الجميل فررررررررررررري.............
ما شاء الله عليك ردودك فوق الرائعه هاديه ومتزنه طالع لمامااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههههه
بجد انت شخصيه رائعه ومحترمه لابعد الحدود وكل يوم بيزيد احترامي ليك
وانا أتمنى انه ربنا يرزقني في المستقبل بابن زيك 
كل سنه وانت طيب وعقبال مليوووووووووووووون سنه يارب
ربنا يبارك فيك ويخليلك حفدتي امنيه ومرات ابني ههههههههههههه
ويلا مستنين ردود استاذنا عاطف وجدو أيمن
ولو احتجت حاجه قول بس يا ماما هتلاقيني هنا هههههههههههههههه ::shit:: 
تحياتي لك




بوكي مشرفتنا الجميله وصاحبة المواضيع المميزة
انا بشكرك على الموضوع الرائع دة والضيف الي عزيز علينا جمعيا
تحياتي لك

----------


## the_chemist

من جديد نقول

توكلنا علي الله

في البداية أسأل لأنى أود توجيه سؤالي لأختين عزيزتين وهو نفس السؤال فهل يُحتسب بسؤالين أم بسؤال واحد

عموماً سأعتبره سؤال واحد

_الضيف الثالث_

أم أحمد وأم محمد "أوشا"

لم أُجرب الغربة والحياة بعيداً عن أهلي ووطنى ولكن أسمع الكثير

وأسألكما بعد تجربتكما الثرية

كيف تستطيعون تربية نشأكم كمسلمين في هذه الغابة التى تمتلئ بثقافات غريبة عنا؟

أعتقد أن هذا يحتاج لمجهود مضاعف لعزل أى فيروس من فيروسات هذه المجتمعات بسرعة قبل التغلغل في كيان الصغار

كان الله في عونكما


_الضيف الرابع_

عمدة أبناء مصر أحمد صلاح

تسألنا الغالية ريهام عن نظرتنا لأبناء مصر في بداية دخولنا للمنتدى والآن ومستقبلاً

وأُكرر نفس السؤال لك لأنك حضرت هنا قبلنا وشهدت البدايات وأنت شاهد علي العصر

كيف ترى مونتى في البداية والآن وغداً

----------


## atefhelal

> ........
> .............
> 
> وقاعة أتمنى عدم وجودها
> 
> السياسة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 





> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
>  
> نبدء المرحلة الثانية بسم الله
> 
> 
> _الضيف الأول_
> 
> ...


 
*_________*

*أشكر الأخت الفاضلة بوكى* أن نبهتنى لهذا الموضوع برسالة رقيقة كما تعودنا منها .. فقلت أسجل مرورى وأكتفى فقط باقتباس  مايخصنى من الموضوع  للعودة إليه ،  ليس اليوم أو غدا .. فيوم الجمعة  مزدحم جدا عندى بإلتزامات عائلية ، ويوم السبت منشغل جدا بعمل التزمت به منذ أكثر من ربع قرن ... وعلى ذلك فمرورى يوم الجمعة والسبت ليس لمداخلات بالرأى فى أى موضوعات بأى قاعة .. ولكنه مرور سريع كما أمر الآن على هذا الموضوع ...

وألتقى معكم غالبا يوم الأحد بإذن الله ... وحتى نلتقى أسجل هنا تقديرى لكل من شارك بالموضوع وتقديرى واحترامى للأخ الفاضل Chemist .. والكيمياء فى رأيى بجميع تخصصاتها هى من العلوم الأساسية الهامة مثلها مثل الرياضة وفروعها ومثل الفيزياء بفروعها ، وتدخل الكيمياء مثلها مثل باقى العلوم الأساسية فى كل أنواع التطبيقات التى يمكن أن نطلق عليها التطبيقات الهندسية أو التطبيقات الصناعية ... ومن يتخصص فى أحد تلك العلوم الأساسية .. فلا يعنى تخصصه سوى أن يكون متميزا جدا  ومؤهلا  للإستمرار فى مجال البحث العلمى  .. لذلك فإن مفهومنا (فى زمننا) عن كلية العلوم أنها كلية أكاديمية تؤهل لتخريج الباحثين والعلماء ، ولاتؤهل لتخريج المهنيين مثل كلية الهندسة أو كلية الزراعة على سبيل المثال ... بمعنى أن كلية العلوم يجب أن لاتقبل فى صفوفها سوى المتميزين الذين يملكون موهبة البحث وعبقرية الإبتكار ... ولكن عندما أصبحت كليات العلوم بمناهجها الحالية تؤهل الطالب لمزاحمة المهنيين فى مجالاتهم ... ضاع البحث العلمى فى مصر وضاعت  فرصة مصر للإرتقاء وصنع مكانة محترمة بين الأمم المتقدمة... وهنا أسأل Chemist عن رأيه حتى أعود بإذن الله ...

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم

نبدء المرحلة الثانية بسم الله

الضيف الثانى
أخى الفاضل جدو أيمن رشدى
الهندسة والشعر كيف إجتمعا؟
وهل ممكن أن نقرأ بعضاً من بداياتك في الشعر[/frame]


السلام عليكم...

أخي الحبيب / أبو أمنية

ذكرني سؤالك هذا بزميل مهندس ميكانيكا... كنا نحاول تشجيعه أن يدخل بعض الرومانسية في حواره مع خطيبته...

فابتسم... وحملق في الفضاء... وارتعشت شفتاه... واغرورقت عيناه... وقال:

انا بيلمس مشاعري قوي... وبيحرك أحاسيسي... تناغم حركة البساتم وزيت التشحيم بينزل... و...

ولم نتركه يكمل طبعاً... بل تركنا له هالة زرقاء حول عينه وسنّتين "ملخلخين" (هو الآن والحمد لله متزوج ومعه طفلين... وربنا يصبر زوجته).

أخي العزيز... وما علاقة الشعر بأي مهنة؟

تعال ننظر في شعرائنا سواء داخل المنتدى أو خارجه...

منهم الأطباء والمهندسين والظباط والتجاريين... بل ومنهم حتى... الكيمائيين... تصور؟... هههه

(وما أستاذنا الأوسيمي الأصيل منّا ببعيد).

ألا ترى معي إن الشعر يرتبط بالشخصية والخيال والثقافة والحساسية للتجربة الإنسانية... وهي خصائص قد تتنامى بدراسة معينة... لكنها لا تتعارض مع أي دراسة؟!

أمّا بالنسبة للشق الثاني من سؤالك... الله يسامحك... لماذا الفضايح؟

أنا بالكاد جعلت الزملاء يقبلوني "كمنتمي" للشعر... أتريدني أن أهدم كل هذا بيدي؟

طبعاً لن أعرض بداياتي الأولى لأنها لا تنتمي للشعر بصلة أساساً... وكنت في الخامسة عشر...

ولكن إليك ثلاثة أبيات "ربما" تكون بين-بين... كتبتها عن تجربة حقيقية في الثامنة عشر...

أنا لن أعود... 
أنا لن أعود، ولو نقشتِ لفظ "عُد لي" فوق أجفان الورود... أنا لن أعود... 

أنا لن أعود ولو بذلتِ ألف طنٍ... ألف سطرٍ... من أساطير الوعود... أنا لن أعود... 

أنا لن أعود ولو بكيتِ حتي ذُبتِ... حتى ذابت كل أحجار الوجود... فلن أعود...*

----------


## العسل المر

حلقة فوق الممتازة يا أستاذ فريد  :f2:   ...  :f2:  ...

إجاباتك في منتهى الروعة والدقة ... والأسئلة ممتازة جداً 


بالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء  الله  :good: 

في تعليق وحيد على اجاباتك ... 46 سنة عجوز شويتين !!؟؟ - طب أنا أقول ايه بقا  :: 


وشكر خاص للعزيزتين ريهام  & أم أحمد  :f2:  ...  :f2:  - على استضافة حضرتك وعلى موضوعهم الجميل

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيت كالعاددددددددددددددة متأخرة
بس طبعا الاخبار عندى من ظماااااااان
ان ابو امنية الغالى منور عشرة على عشرة

ماشاء الله اجابات جيدة وممتلئة بالوضوح والثبات والفكر الجيد
دائما انت شخصية مة اخى العزيز
اسعدنى تواجدك فى عشرة لى عشرة 
واستمتعت بمشاركاتك وردودك 
واستمتعت اكتر ان اسمى مكتوووووووووووووووووووووووووب  :: 

الف شكر لكلماتك الطيبة اخى العزيز
وكل سنة وانت طيب
وعليك ليا حتتين تورتة
السنة دى والسنة اللى فاتت ياراجل ياعجوووووووووز 
اتمنى دائماً لك ألف خير انت واسرتك الكريمة
لامى لامنية الغالية وياريت تخليها تنزل من قصر الترعة
علشان هى بتجيب العيال كلها معاهم
وانت عارف دا قصر البيات الشتوى بتاعى  :: 

اخى العزيز .. فريد 
شكراً لك
دمت بخير
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

من جديد نقول

توكلنا علي الله

_الضيف الخامس_

السؤال في هذه المرة موجه للفاضلة الأخت الغالية

أم محمد "أوشا"

لم أُجرب الغربة والحياة بعيداً عن أهلي ووطنى ولكن أسمع الكثير

وأسألها

كيف تستطيعين تربية نشأك كمسلمين في هذه الغابة التى تمتلئ بثقافات غريبة عنا؟

أعتقد أن هذا يحتاج لمجهود مضاعف لعزل أى فيروس من فيروسات هذه المجتمعات بسرعة قبل التغلغل في كيان الصغار

كان الله في عونك


_الضيف السادس_

الأخ الفاضل ابن طيبة

من المؤكد أن التاريخ ليس للتسلية ومجرد حكايات نحكيها لأطفالنا ليناموا عليها في ليالي الشتاء الباردة

ولكن التاريخ للعبرة والعظة وأخذ الدروس

والإنسان الذكى هو من تعلم من دروس ماضيه ليتحكم في حاضره ومستقبله

فكيف نغرس في أبناءنا تلك الصفة؟

وكيف نجعلهم يفهمون التاريخ كما ينبغى؟

----------


## the_chemist

[frame="2 80"]_الضيف السابع_

نسألها كما هى هريانة أسئلة

بوكى بوكى الشهيرة بالمهندسة ريهام

العمارة الإسلامية بجمالها وروعتها مهما مرت السنون عليها

كيف نحميها ونعيد لها رونقها؟

_الضيف الثامن_

أستاذنا الفاضل سيد إبراهيم جعيتم

طلبت من أستاذنا عاطف هلال أن يعيد لنا الشعور بالعزة بأن يحكى لنا مالا نعرفه عن أبطال لن يذكرهم التاريخ في معركة أكتوبر رمضان

ولكنى هنا أسألك بصفتك المشرف علي الصفحة الدينية

هل من الممكن أن نجعلها منبر حقيقي يتحدث لنا من خلاله المتخصصون

فعلوم الدين ليست كباقي العلوم يمكن لأى شخص الخوض فيها[/frame]

----------


## the_chemist

[frame="6 80"]_الضيف التاسع_

الأخت الغالية بنت السلطان

قاعة فك التكشيرة كيف تعود لسابق عهدها؟

ياريت


_الضيف العاشر_

الفاضلة أم يوسف

هناك مجهود جبار خلف نجاح منتدى أبناء مصر

ولمجرد الاسم "أبناء مصر" فيجب أن يكون المجهود مضاعفاً

وأعجبنى جداً الكنوز الإذاعية التى تضيفيها باستمرار للمنتدى

فكيف تحصلين علي كل هذه الكنوز الرائعة؟

وفقكم الله[/frame]

----------


## the_chemist

> *_________*
> 
> *أشكر الأخت الفاضلة بوكى* أن نبهتنى لهذا الموضوع برسالة رقيقة كما تعودنا منها .. فقلت أسجل مرورى وأكتفى فقط باقتباس  مايخصنى من الموضوع  للعودة إليه ،  ليس اليوم أو غدا .. فيوم الجمعة  مزدحم جدا عندى بإلتزامات عائلية ، ويوم السبت منشغل جدا بعمل التزمت به منذ أكثر من ربع قرن ... وعلى ذلك فمرورى يوم الجمعة والسبت ليس لمداخلات بالرأى فى أى موضوعات بأى قاعة .. ولكنه مرور سريع كما أمر الآن على هذا الموضوع ...
> 
> وألتقى معكم غالبا يوم الأحد بإذن الله ... وحتى نلتقى أسجل هنا تقديرى لكل من شارك بالموضوع وتقديرى واحترامى للأخ الفاضل chemist .. والكيمياء فى رأيى بجميع تخصصاتها هى من العلوم الأساسية الهامة مثلها مثل الرياضة وفروعها ومثل الفيزياء بفروعها ، وتدخل الكيمياء مثلها مثل باقى العلوم الأساسية فى كل أنواع التطبيقات التى يمكن أن نطلق عليها التطبيقات الهندسية أو التطبيقات الصناعية ... ومن يتخصص فى أحد تلك العلوم الأساسية .. فلا يعنى تخصصه سوى أن يكون متميزا جدا  ومؤهلا  للإستمرار فى مجال البحث العلمى  .. لذلك فإن مفهومنا (فى زمننا) عن كلية العلوم أنها كلية أكاديمية تؤهل لتخريج الباحثين والعلماء ، ولاتؤهل لتخريج المهنيين مثل كلية الهندسة أو كلية الزراعة على سبيل المثال ... بمعنى أن كلية العلوم يجب أن لاتقبل فى صفوفها سوى المتميزين الذين يملكون موهبة البحث وعبقرية الإبتكار ... ولكن عندما أصبحت كليات العلوم بمناهجها الحالية تؤهل الطالب لمزاحمة المهنيين فى مجالاتهم ... ضاع البحث العلمى فى مصر وضاعت  فرصة مصر للإرتقاء وصنع مكانة محترمة بين الأمم المتقدمة... _وهنا أسأل chemist عن رأيه_ حتى أعود بإذن الله ...


السلام عليكم

أرجو أن تتقبلوا اعتذارى نظراً لضيق الوقت فسأرد علي سؤال أستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال 

وهو سؤال محرج وواقعي جداً

وإجابتى هى حديث دار بينى وبين أحد أساتذتى بعد تخرجى بسنتين فقط

كنت أسأله كيف ونحن في الدراسات العليا لا نجد الكيماويات اللازمة لتجاربنا والأجهزة العلمية المطلوبة

فضحك ضحكة فيها من المرارة مافيها وقال:

تعرف ميزانية القسم كام؟

وعندما علمت بالرقم وقُمت بعملية حسابية بسيطة وجدت أن الطالب لابد أن لا يستخدم كيماويات بأكثر من 10 قروش في المعمل الواحد

بمعنى أنه سيدرس حوالي 30 محاضرة عملية "سيكشن يعنى" في السنة

والميزانية المرصودة له هى 3 جنيه "ثلاثة جنيهات حتى لا يعتقد أحد بسقوط بعض الأصفار"

3 جنيهات * 4 سنوات = 12 جنيه لتخريج كيميائي فاهم

أرأيت أستاذى الفاضل

وبالمقارنة ونحن قبلهم بسنتين فقط "تخرجت سنة 1986" كانت الميزانية المرصودة هى حوالى 100 لكل طالب بالقسم في السنة

شوفت الفرق

والمطلوب التقدم العلمي

كيف؟
جاوب أنت بقي

----------


## فراشة

الغالية بوكى

لقاء ممتع مع شخصية متميزة وجديرة بالإحترام

استمتعت بمتابعة الموضوع وقراءة الأسئلة والإجابات

مستمرة معاكوا

لكم كل الشكر والتقدير

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الصديق العزيز / ابو أمنية
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى البداية أقول لك بارك الله لك فى عمرك وأسرتك الكريمة وكل عام وأنت بخير وصحة وعافية وكل أمة الإسلام بخير.
ولا يفوتنى أن أشكر الفاضلتان الرائعتان بوكى بوكى وأم أحمد فهم ينتقون بدقة وبراعة من يضيف لنا ويستضيفوه فى عشرة على عشرة  .
الحقيقة أنا فى أجازة من الإشراف لأتخلص من بعض زحام الدنيا وحتى أستطيع أن أعود لبعض موضوعاتى كعضو لا كمشرف وأعتقد أنى بدأت العودة لموضوعى فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك ( فرعون موسى قضية للمناقشة ) فى جوار صديقى أبن طيبة بقاعة التاريخ . ولكن طالما أن ابو أمنيه ورطتنى فى سؤال صعب فسأعافر فى الإجابة عليه .
 وبمشيئة الله سأستغل الإجازة فى إعداد موضوع جديد أظننى سأختار له يوميات مقاتل أحاول فيه أن ألقى الضوء على بعض البطولات وعلى حرب أكتوبر بصفة عامة .
فى البداية أعرج على قاعة السياسة بمناسبة أنى أجلس على دكة الأحتياطى فى الإشراف عليها وأقول أن الأستاذ المهندس/ عاطف هلال المشرف الأساسى للقاعة أختار الأسلوب الديموقراطى وعدم الحجر على أى رأى إلا فى القليل النادر وكم تمنيت أن يكون الأخوة الأعضاء المشهور عنهم المخالفة والخلاف لمجرد أثبات الوجود على مستوى المسئولية فيرتقوا بالنقاش مما يوفر علينا حرج التدخل بالتعديل أو غلق الموضعات وهذا أصعب الأمور علينا . وأعذرونى لتدخلى فى هذا الموضوع لأنى يصيبنى القليل من الذنب عندما أتدخل فى موضوع فى غياب الصديق المهندس / عاطف هلال لذا أتمنى دائماً أن أرى أسمه منور فى المنتدى.
الأن أعود لسؤالك الصعب الموجه لى وهو :
أسألك بصفتك المشرف علي الصفحة الدينية ؟

هل من الممكن أن نجعلها منبر حقيقي يتحدث لنا من خلاله المتخصصون
فعلوم الدين ليست كباقي العلوم يمكن لأى شخص الخوض فيها؟**
قال الله تعالى ( مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ فَمِنْهُم مَّن قَضَى نَحْبَهُ وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَنتَظِرُ وَمَا بَدَّلُوا تَبْدِيلًا ﴿23﴾ لِيَجْزِيَ اللَّهُ الصَّادِقِينَ بِصِدْقِهِمْ وَيُعَذِّبَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ إِن شَاء أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا ﴿24﴾ الأحزاب
وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلاً مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (33) وَلا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ (34) وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا (لأنها فعلاً صعبة) وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلاَّ ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ(35)" (فصلت).قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله والقاعات الفرعية التابعة لها ذات طبيعة خاصة مختلفة عن باقى القاعات فموضوعاتها كلها تحتاج للصحيح كما أن بعض الأعضاء من صغار السن يعتبرون أن كل ما ينشر بالقاعة صحيح وهنا تكمن الخطورة ولا ننسى أن بالقاعة من يعتنقون مذاهب مختلفة وأحياناً يختلفون لدرجة تتعدى أداب المناقشة حيث يتعصب كل مختلف لرأيه وننسى أن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام تحكمنا وتحتوينا كلنا تحت سقف الإسلام .
بداية كم تمنيت أن يكون مشرفين القاعة من المتخصصن المعتدلين الذين لا تحكمهم ميولهم المذهبية ( هذا الشرط لا ينطبق على حيث أننى غير دارس وغير متخصص وإن كنت أحاول أن أجتهد بما لا يخالف الصحيح وإن كنت أحاول أن أكون معتدلاً ) وهنا وحتى لا أفهم على غير ما أقصد فأننى أوؤكد على أن قاعاتنا مخصصة لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة وأن كنا أحيانا نجد موضوعات يكتبها معتنقى المذهب الشيعى أو من ينقلون عنهم بدون علم وأحيانا تكون بعض هذه الموضوعات متفقة مع صحيح الدين وسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكنها تستلزمنا أن نتواجد فيها بأستمرار لوضع حد لأى خروج أو خلاف ولو بحسن نية فللأسف الشديد يبحث من يختلف ويجادل عن الأنتصار لرايه فقط  بدلاً من إحقاق الحق والأنتصار لله  .

من فضل الله أن بالقاعة الدكتورة / رحمة وهى دارسة فى علوم الدين وقد شرفتها الإدارة بالإشراف على القاعة وكم تمنيت أن يكون معها مشرف دارس واعى متفتح وغير جامد حتى نرى القاعة فى أزهى ثوب لها وتتحقق الفائدة .
وكم تمنيت لو توافر لنا بالقاعة آلية تمكننا من الوقوف الصحيح على الأحاديث النبوية ومتنها وسندها وألية أخرى تمكننا من الوقوف على الفتاوى من جهات إسلامية محترمة .
صديقى العزيز /
المشرف على القاعة الدينية تكون مسئوليته كبيرة أمام الخالق جل شأنه ومن الملفت الذى اسعدنى أننى أجد الكثير من الشباب فى المنتدى يأتوننا بمواضيع جميلة ومفيدة وأعتبر هؤلاء الشباب على أول السلم الصحيح للدعوة للدين مما يجعل القاعات شبه منبر حقيقى وإن كنت أتمنى أن تكون منبر صحيح يفيد الجميع  فالدعوة لله ليست حكر على أحد ولا سن ولا جنس معين .
وحتى تكون القاعة منبراً حقيقياً فيجب أن نبحث عن ما يفيد المسلمين وينمى الإيمان ونعلم أن باب التجديد الملتزم لم يغلق فنضع أمام أعيننا روح العصر وصنوف المعارف حتى يعود للإسلام سابق عصره ويكون المسلمين فى مقدمة الأمم كما كانوا .
الصدق فيما يكتب والإخلاص والحقيقة يستوطنون القلوب وبهم تنضبط السلوك لذلك أشعر بالأسى وأنا أتابع بعض ما يكتب إذا كان على حرف ولمن يكتب هدف بعيد عن المضمون بل أن البعض يتجراء ليفتى فيما يعلم وفيما لا يعلم وهنا يكمن الخطر على الغير دارس الذى يدخل للقاعة يبحث عن موضوع يتعلم منه .
صديقى العزيز 
أشعر بأننى قد خاننى التعبير ولم أستطيع الإجابة كما أشعر بها لذا التمس العذر لصعوبة السؤال على المستوى العملى .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

.*

----------


## the_chemist

> اخى العزيز 
> ابو امنيه 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> انسان جميل 
> 
> صاحب كلمات رقيقة وردود محترمة 
> ...


الأخ الفاضل إسكندرانى إتحاداوى

إطراءك زادنى شرفاً وجعلنى أتحمل مسئولية كبيرة علي

شكراً لك 

وأتمنى أن يُديم الله عليك الصحة والسعادة

----------


## the_chemist

> ايه ده انت فين يا استاذ ابو امنية
> انت جاوبت علي كام سؤال وهربت ولا ايه
> لا ما ينفعش كده حضرتك
> ولا شكلك روحت تحتفل بعيد ميلادك لوحدك وتاكل التورتة  واحنا لوحدنا هنا مستنين
> كل سنة وحضرتك بكل خير
> ويا رب يتقبل منك دائما صالح الاعمال
> وتكون حياتك كلها سعادة ورضا من الرحمن


يعنى لسه ساكتة

والسؤال في إنتظارك

يعنى مفيش مفر

وعلشان خاطر أحمد لم أضع السؤال في إطار

باشي


تقبلي تحياتى

 :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> *أخي العزيز ..أبو أمنية* 
> *منور بجد ..واستمتعت بإجاباتك الواضحة* 
> 
> * * 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا بوكي*


الأخت الفاضلة ناريمان

لك كل التقدير والاحترام

كلماتك أسعدتنى

شكراً لك

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> إبني الجميل فررررررررررررري.............
> ما شاء الله عليك ردودك فوق الرائعه هاديه ومتزنه طالع لمامااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد انت شخصيه رائعه ومحترمه لابعد الحدود وكل يوم بيزيد احترامي ليك
> وانا أتمنى انه ربنا يرزقني في المستقبل بابن زيك 
> كل سنه وانت طيب وعقبال مليوووووووووووووون سنه يارب
> ربنا يبارك فيك ويخليلك حفدتي امنيه ومرات ابني ههههههههههههه
> ويلا مستنين ردود استاذنا عاطف وجدو أيمن
> ولو احتجت حاجه قول بس يا ماما هتلاقيني هنا هههههههههههههههه
> تحياتي لك
> ...


الفاضلة الغالية أمى مى مؤمن

صدقينى لو قلت لك أننى لا أجد كلمات لأشكرك بها

ولكن أقول وبكل صدق بإذن الله أنت أم رائعة

تحياتى وتحيات حفيدتك أمنــ  :Baby: ـــية

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> السلام عليكم...
> 
> أخي الحبيب / أبو أمنية
> 
> ذكرني سؤالك هذا بزميل مهندس ميكانيكا... كنا نحاول تشجيعه أن يدخل بعض الرومانسية في حواره مع خطيبته...
> 
> فابتسم... وحملق في الفضاء... وارتعشت شفتاه... واغرورقت عيناه... وقال:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه

انا بيلمس مشاعري قوي... وبيحرك أحاسيسي... تناغم حركة البساتم وزيت التشحيم بينزل... و...

دا كان بيتجوز موتور عربية ولا ديزل ولا ايه بالضبط

لا الكيميائيين أرحم بكتيييييييييير

شكراً الغالي جدو أيمن رشدى

----------


## the_chemist

> حلقة فوق الممتازة يا أستاذ فريد   ...  ...
> 
> إجاباتك في منتهى الروعة والدقة ... والأسئلة ممتازة جداً 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق الدائم ان شاء  الله 
> 
> في تعليق وحيد على اجاباتك ... 46 سنة عجوز شويتين !!؟؟ - طب أنا أقول ايه بقا 
> 
> ...



العسل المر

شكراً علي مديحك الذى لاأستحقه

وبعدين طبعاً 46 شنة كتير

ولا عشان بتلعب فوق التشعين مش حاشش بينا يا إبنى

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لك كثيرا كثيرا

----------


## the_chemist

> انا جيت كالعاددددددددددددددة متأخرة
> بس طبعا الاخبار عندى من ظماااااااان
> ان ابو امنية الغالى منور عشرة على عشرة
> 
> ماشاء الله اجابات جيدة وممتلئة بالوضوح والثبات والفكر الجيد
> دائما انت شخصية مة اخى العزيز
> اسعدنى تواجدك فى عشرة لى عشرة 
> واستمتعت بمشاركاتك وردودك 
> واستمتعت اكتر ان اسمى مكتوووووووووووووووووووووووووب 
> ...


هيييييييييييييه

الزعيمة جت

استخبوا ياناس

مساءك ورد وفل يا بنت أبوها

طبعاً وحشتنا شقاوتك وروحك المرحة

ربنا يقدرك ويسعدك يارب

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [frame="6 80"]_الضيف التاسع_
> 
> الأخت الغالية بنت السلطان
> 
> قاعة فك التكشيرة كيف تعود لسابق عهدها؟
> 
> ياريت
> 
> [/frame]


سوؤال فى الجووووووووووووووووووووون
ايه ياعم كيميائى
هو خدوهم بالصوت ولا إيه !!

بدل ما تمخمخ فى المعمل وتطلعلنا بإختورااااااااع
جاى تسألنى انا 

ماشى ياسيدى خد عندك ..
مبدئيا .. لازم نكون متفقين ان قاعة فك التكشيرة من أحد إمتدادت المنتدى
والمنتدى ذات نفسه انعكاس للمجتمع اللى حوالينا
واكيددددددددددددد الاتنين بيتأثروا بالمجتمع وحالته

ولأن القاعة لم يعد يدخلها الكثير من اصحاب الاقلام المبدعة منذ فترة ليست بالقليل
ومعظم الموجود منقول 

فالمطلوب ببساطة .. هو نشر روح الدعابة الودودة والمرح النقى
وأظن دا يحتاج دعوة عامة لمن لديه القدرة على العطاء فى هذا المجال 
وخاصة المشرفين والزملاء المعروفين بقدرتهم على الاضافة والابداع فيه

وانا الحقيقة بقالى مدة بفكر وببحث عن شىء جديد ومختلف عن الموجود حاليا
ودى فرصة انى ادعو كل الزملاء الاعضاء اللى عنده منهم فكرة جديدة يشاركنا بيها

وأتمنى من كل قلبى إن القاعة تعود لسابق عهدها
مليئة بالضحكة من القلب
والبسمة الطيبة الصادقة النقية
 :f2:  :f2: 

اخى العزيز كيميائى
استمتعت جدا بحوارك الجميل
اختيار موفق من اختيارات بوكى المعتادة
شكراً لك اخى العزيز
دمت دائماً بخير
 :f2:

----------


## خالد زيدان

*أخي العزيز فريد ، أو أبو أمنية ولكن أخبرني بأيهم تُحب أن أُلقبك أو أناديك .
ما شاء الله لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، كم شعرت تجاه إجاباتك بالصدق المُطلق ، فلقد شعرت بصدق كلماتك بمجرد قرائتها ، فلا داعي للتحابيك ، ما أجمل الشفافية والبرائة ، حقاً إن ما خرج من القلب وصل للقلب بدون أية مقدمات .

أخي العزيز إستمعت بهذا اللقاء كثيراً  
وسأنتظر إجابة الأخوة الأفاضل الذي قد وجهت إليهم الأسئلة 

أختي الطبية بوكي بوكي ، جزاكِ الله خيراً على مجهودك الطيب وأفكارك النيّرّة 
أختي الفاضلة أم أحمد ، مقدماتك دائماً الأفضل في انتظارك في الحلقة القادمة 

معلش يا بوكي ، بس شايفك مش بتعرفي تقولي وتعبري ، ولكن أم أحمد تَعْرِف*

----------


## atefhelal

*إلحاقا بمداخلتى السابقة رقم 29*
*وقبل التعليق على رأى الأخ الفاضل كيميست chemist بالنسبة لقاعة السياسة وبالنسبة للمشرف على قاعة السياسة ، أرجو أن لايفهم أحد من الزملاء الأفاضل أن "كيميست" قد وضعنى فى موقف الدفاع عن نفسى أو فى موقف الدفاع عن قاعة السياسة ، لأنى لم أجد شيئا حقيقيا يتطلب دفعا أو دفاعا عن أى شيئ . وعلى الرغم من احترامى الشديد للوقت ، ولكن من منطلق اعتزازى بـ chemist وترحيبى برأيه حتى وإن كان صادما ومخالفا للحقيقة ، ومن منطلق تقديرى لأهمية التعليق على رأيه احتراما وتقديرا لصاحبة الموضوع ولكل الزملاء المشاركين به ، أعرض تعقيبى على ماطرحه الأخ الفاضل "كيميست" من كلمات عن القاعة وعن مشرفها كما يلى طالبا منه أن "لايزعل" مثلما طلب منى أن " لاأزعل" :*

أولا : قوله عن الذين يحولون مسار قاعة السياسة ولو بالقوة إلى منبر لإيران حسب تعبيره .. هو قول غير صحيح وفضفاض جدا .... ومع ذلك سوف نفترض جدلا صحة قوله فنتساءل : ماهو نوع القوة التى يمكن أن يستخدمها الذين يحولون مسار القاعة إلى منبر إيرانى فى رأيه .. هل يساندهم فى ذلك مشرف القاعة بعد أن تم رشوته وإغرائه بأحد المناصب الهامة فى حكومة أحمد نجاد فمنحهم المشرف المرتشى تلك القوة رغم أنف الزملاء من الأعضاء وإدارة المنتدى.. أم أن قوتهم قد اكتسبوها من سلامة حجتهم وقوة منطقهم ... أم أنهم قد هددوا فى غفلة منا جميعا زملاء القاعة المعارضين لهم بنسف أدمغتهم بصواريخهم الموجهة فسارعوا بالهرب وإخلاء قاعة السياسة لهم فتربعوا على سرير عرشها وتسلطنوا عليها دون إزعاج ومناكفة من أى صوت معارض لهم ... أقل مايقال فى هذا الشأن أن على كيميست أن يجلس بهدوء وفى مكان هادئ ليجيب على تلك التساؤلات ، وحين يفعل ذلك فمن المؤكد أنه سوف يقول لنفسه : "قد خاننى التوفيق فى هذا الأمر .. !!" .

إضافة لما سبق فإن المنتدى لا ينتقى أعضاؤه ولا يعقد امتحانا أو كشف هيئة لقبول تسجيلهم ، ويمكن بسهولة لأى أحد أن يسجل عضويته تحت أى إسم مستعار ، كما لايتم مراجعة الموضوعات والمداخلات قبل السماح بنشرها .. كما يستحيل –على سبيل المثال - على إدارة المنتدى لضبط أى قاعة ضبطا مثاليا تعيين 5 مشرفين متفرغين للعمل 24 ساعة بنظام الورادى ... 3 مشرفين لثلاث ورديات يوميا ، كل وردية 8 ساعات ، لخمسة أيام أسبوعيا ، لكى تكون إجمالى ساعات عمل المشرف 40 ساعة بحد أقصى أسبوعيا طبقا لما ينص عليه قانون العمل ... زائد 2 مشرفين إحتياطى لتغطية الأجازات السنوية والأجازات المرضية والأجازات الأسبوعية ... وإن افترضنا أنه قد أمكن ذلك ، وتم تعيين 5 مشرفين طبقا لقانون العمل على قاعة السياسة .. فهل يضمن أحد من الناس اتفاقا لهم جميعا على أسلوب واحد فى الإشراف والتعامل مع الأعضاء ومع موضوعاتهم ومداخلاتهم ؟.. وهل يضمن أحد عدم وجود مصادمات بينهم مع اختلاف أسلوبهم ؟!! .. بالطبع لايضمن أحد ذلك لأنهم ببساطة شديدة لا يشرفون على خط إنتاج بأحد المصانع ، معروفة مدخلاته كما ونوعا ، ومحددة مواصفات مخرجاته وجودتها طبقا لمعايير الجودة المتفق عليها عالميا ... كما أن قاعات الرأى بمنتدى أبناء مصر ليست بمعامل كيميائية أدواتها القوارير والسحاحات والموازين الحساسة التى تعود "كيميست" على استخدامها بحكم مهنته ... !! 

مؤدى ماسبق هو أن نتوقع اختلافات ومصادمات فى الرأى إلى حد الإنشقاق بين وجهات النظر بين الزملاء أعضاء المنتدى ، وهذا يعبر فى رأيى وبشكل طبيعى عن ظاهرة صحية تتميز بها المجتمعات الناهضة ، ولايجب حصارها أو مناهضتها ، بل يجب علينا جميعا الترحيب بها وخاصة فى مجال التنظير والأدبيات السياسية والإقتصادية والإجتماعية ، علّنا نصل من مجمل حصاد الإختلاف فى الرأى إلى وجهات نظر محددة تمثل رؤى إستراتيجية مستنيره عند المواطنين أو عند بعضهم لمستقبل التنمية الشاملة فى مصر ، وإن لم نصل إلى ذلك فقد ساهمنا على الأقل فى تنشيط حركة هامة وضرورية يحتاج لها شباب مصر للتنوير والإستنارة قد تضيئ لهم وللوطن مسارات مختلفة للوصول إلى أفضل استغلال واستثمار لقدراتهم من أجل مصر وأبناء مصر ... 

وقد يزيد الشطط بالبعض مع اختلاف الرأى إلى تعصب أحد الأطراف لرأيه حتى وإن لم يكن مستندا إلى أى منطق سليم أو حجة واضحة ، وقد يصل هذا المتعصب إلى درجة أن تتملكه شهوة الإنتصار لرأيه فيصتع لها صنما شيطانيا يتعبده ويضحى من أجله بكل القيم والمبادئ .. هنا يقع صاحب الرأى الآخر فى خطأ جسيم إن أصر على استكمال الحوار معه .. فمع استمرار الحوار بين الطرفين (طرف متعصب جاهل وطرف ساذج لم يكتمل نموه) لابد وأن يصل الأمر بينهما إلى حد "الخناقات" ، وعند هذا الحد وطالما لم تصل تلك الخناقات إلى حد السب والشتم وتقطيع الهدوم والهبوط إلى أسلوب السوقة وأغبياء النفس والعقل والضمير فلا ضرر ، وقد أقول هى تجربة قد يتعلم منها أحد الأطراف ... ولكن إن وصلت الخناقات إلى هذا الحد القبيح المرذول من غباء النفس والضمير فيجب أن يتدخل مشرف القاعة بالردع بصلاحياته وأسلوبه الخاص وهنا يجب أن يساعده الأعضاء الملتزمون – ولاتخلو أى قاعة من ملتزمين وحكماء – كما يساعده فى هذا الأمر أحيانا بعض الزملاء والزميلات من مشرفى القاعات الأخرى بالإخطار على صفحات قاعات الإدارة .. 
ولكن أن يتمنى الأخ "كيميست" إلغاء قاعة السياسة لمجرد وجود خناقات أو بعض مشاكسات لم تتطور بعد إلى حد خناقات السوقة وهى خناقات نادرة فكأنه يطالب بوضع مثالى افتراضى يستحيل وجوده فى أى مجتمع طبيعى .. وحتى إن وصلت تلك الخناقات إلى حد خناقات السوقة وألغينا لهذا السبب قاعة السياسة تلبية لطلبه ....فلن تتوقف السوقة وترحل ببساطة عن منتدانا ، بل سوف تبحث عن منفذ آخر لممارسة عبادة شهوتها الشيطانية ، وقد تجده بقاعة المناقشات ، أو بالقاعة العامة ، أو بقاعة الخواطر ، أو بقاعة "رأيك يهمنى" ، أو حتى بقاعة فك التكشيرة فتقلبها إلى قاعة الغم والنكد ورسم التكشيرة .. وسوف يصبح الحل إن استمع صاحب المنتدى لنصيحته أن يغلق المنتدى بكل قاعاته ويعيش آمنا مسالما فى بيته بين أولاده ، أو يجعله منتدى لصفوة منتقاة بعناية ، وليس منتدى يمثل مجتمع كامل ومتكامل بكل تناقضاته واختلافات أفراده ... 

أما أسلوبى الخاص فى ردع ظاهرة السوقة (على ندرتها) ، وهم من أصفهم بأغبياء النفس والعقل والضمير ، فسوف تعرفه حين أناقش ماتفضلت بقوله بفقدان "الحزم" بقاعة السياسة فى المداخلة القادمة بإذن الله ... 
ونلتقى جميعا على الخير بإذن الله ...

----------


## the_chemist

> *إلحاقا بمداخلتى السابقة رقم 29*
> *وقبل التعليق على رأى الأخ الفاضل كيميست chemist بالنسبة لقاعة السياسة وبالنسبة للمشرف على قاعة السياسة ، أرجو أن لايفهم أحد من الزملاء الأفاضل أن "كيميست" قد وضعنى فى موقف الدفاع عن نفسى أو فى موقف الدفاع عن قاعة السياسة ، لأنى لم أجد شيئا حقيقيا يتطلب دفعا أو دفاعا عن أى شيئ . وعلى الرغم من احترامى الشديد للوقت ، ولكن من منطلق اعتزازى بـ chemist وترحيبى برأيه حتى وإن كان صادما ومخالفا للحقيقة ، ومن منطلق تقديرى لأهمية التعليق على رأيه احتراما وتقديرا لصاحبة الموضوع ولكل الزملاء المشاركين به ، أعرض تعقيبى على ماطرحه الأخ الفاضل "كيميست" من كلمات عن القاعة وعن مشرفها كما يلى طالبا منه أن "لايزعل" مثلما طلب منى أن " لاأزعل" :*
> 
> أولا : قوله عن الذين يحولون مسار قاعة السياسة ولو بالقوة إلى منبر لإيران حسب تعبيره .. هو قول غير صحيح وفضفاض جدا .... ومع ذلك سوف نفترض جدلا صحة قوله فنتساءل : ماهو نوع القوة التى يمكن أن يستخدمها الذين يحولون مسار القاعة إلى منبر إيرانى فى رأيه .. _هل يساندهم فى ذلك مشرف القاعة بعد أن تم رشوته وإغرائه_ بأحد المناصب الهامة فى حكومة أحمد نجاد فمنحهم المشرف المرتشى تلك القوة رغم أنف الزملاء من الأعضاء وإدارة المنتدى.. أم أن قوتهم قد اكتسبوها من سلامة حجتهم وقوة منطقهم ... أم أنهم قد هددوا فى غفلة منا جميعا زملاء القاعة المعارضين لهم بنسف أدمغتهم بصواريخهم الموجهة فسارعوا بالهرب وإخلاء قاعة السياسة لهم فتربعوا على سرير عرشها وتسلطنوا عليها دون إزعاج ومناكفة من أى صوت معارض لهم ... أقل مايقال فى هذا الشأن أن على كيميست أن يجلس بهدوء وفى مكان هادئ ليجيب على تلك التساؤلات ، وحين يفعل ذلك فمن المؤكد أنه سوف يقول لنفسه : "قد خاننى التوفيق فى هذا الأمر .. !!" .
> 
> إضافة لما سبق فإن المنتدى لا ينتقى أعضاؤه ولا يعقد امتحانا أو كشف هيئة لقبول تسجيلهم ، ويمكن بسهولة لأى أحد أن يسجل عضويته تحت أى إسم مستعار ، كما لايتم مراجعة الموضوعات والمداخلات قبل السماح بنشرها .. كما يستحيل –على سبيل المثال - على إدارة المنتدى لضبط أى قاعة ضبطا مثاليا تعيين 5 مشرفين متفرغين للعمل 24 ساعة بنظام الورادى ... 3 مشرفين لثلاث ورديات يوميا ، كل وردية 8 ساعات ، لخمسة أيام أسبوعيا ، لكى تكون إجمالى ساعات عمل المشرف 40 ساعة بحد أقصى أسبوعيا طبقا لما ينص عليه قانون العمل ... زائد 2 مشرفين إحتياطى لتغطية الأجازات السنوية والأجازات المرضية والأجازات الأسبوعية ... وإن افترضنا أنه قد أمكن ذلك ، وتم تعيين 5 مشرفين طبقا لقانون العمل على قاعة السياسة .. فهل يضمن أحد من الناس اتفاقا لهم جميعا على أسلوب واحد فى الإشراف والتعامل مع الأعضاء ومع موضوعاتهم ومداخلاتهم ؟.. وهل يضمن أحد عدم وجود مصادمات بينهم مع اختلاف أسلوبهم ؟!! .. بالطبع لايضمن أحد ذلك لأنهم ببساطة شديدة لا يشرفون على خط إنتاج بأحد المصانع ، معروفة مدخلاته كما ونوعا ، ومحددة مواصفات مخرجاته وجودتها طبقا لمعايير الجودة المتفق عليها عالميا ... كما أن قاعات الرأى بمنتدى أبناء مصر ليست بمعامل كيميائية أدواتها القوارير والسحاحات والموازين الحساسة التى تعود "كيميست" على استخدامها بحكم مهنته ... !! 
> 
> مؤدى ماسبق هو أن نتوقع اختلافات ومصادمات فى الرأى إلى حد الإنشقاق بين وجهات النظر بين الزملاء أعضاء المنتدى ، وهذا يعبر فى رأيى وبشكل طبيعى عن ظاهرة صحية تتميز بها المجتمعات الناهضة ، ولايجب حصارها أو مناهضتها ، بل يجب علينا جميعا الترحيب بها وخاصة فى مجال التنظير والأدبيات السياسية والإقتصادية والإجتماعية ، علّنا نصل من مجمل حصاد الإختلاف فى الرأى إلى وجهات نظر محددة تمثل رؤى إستراتيجية مستنيره عند المواطنين أو عند بعضهم لمستقبل التنمية الشاملة فى مصر ، وإن لم نصل إلى ذلك فقد ساهمنا على الأقل فى تنشيط حركة هامة وضرورية يحتاج لها شباب مصر للتنوير والإستنارة قد تضيئ لهم وللوطن مسارات مختلفة للوصول إلى أفضل استغلال واستثمار لقدراتهم من أجل مصر وأبناء مصر ... 
> 
> ...


أستاذى الفاضل

فهمتنى غلط برضوا

القصد كان 

القوة التى أعنيها هى الصوت العالي واستغلال ديمقراطية المشرفين وصبرهم

حتى وصل الحال من بعضهم بالسباب وعندما تم الرد عليه في البداية بأدب زاد سُبابه

وفييييين حتى تم حذف المشاركات "كنت أنت في أجازة العيد"

وأعلم يقيناً أنك دافعت عن هذا البلد في شبابك ولن أقول ضيعت سنوات شبابك ولكنه شرف

ومن صرف سنون شبابه في الدفاع عن مصر لن يقبل الرشوة أياً كانت ومهماً كانت

ردى علي عُجالة نظراً لظروف عملي ولكنى لم أطق صبراً حتى أعود في المساء

لأنى لاأقبل من نفسي أن أصل لهذا المنحدر بأن أتهمك أو أتهم أياً من إدارة المنتدى بذلك

أرجو أن تكون كلماتى وصلتك كما قلتها صادقة

دمت بخير ومتعك الله بالصحة والعافية

شكراً لك دائماً

----------


## atefhelal

> أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> أرجو أن تكون كلماتى وصلتك كما قلتها صادقة
> 
> دمت بخير ومتعك الله بالصحة والعافية
> 
> شكراً لك دائماً


 
أعلم صدقك وإخلاصك .. حتى وإن فلتت بعض كلمات منى أو منك عن غير قصد .. وحين أكتب هنا فإننى أتحدث إلى نفسى أيضا وليس مع نفسى ... ولأننى أعتز بك فأرجو أن تتقبل كلمات كتبتها عام 1962 كانت حديثا من أحاديثى إلى نفسى تجدها بالرابط التالى : *"نهاية الطريق"* .. ونعود الآن إلى موضوعنا كأصدقاء 


*إلحاقا بمداخلتى السابقة*
*ومداخلتى رقم 29*

*وجّه* لى الأخ الفاضل "كيميست" سؤالا أعطاه رقم 10 ووصفه بالسؤال المحرج .. ثم قال وكأنه يعظ ... *"الحزم لابد منه"* .. وخصوصا فى قاعة السياسة .. وكلمة "لابد" تعنى "لامفر" و "لامهرب" و "لامناص" .. ولا أريد أن أسترسل فى استنتاجات عن "لابد" وأخواتها وعن وصفه لسؤاله بـ "المحرج" ، لأنى أعلم تماما أن تلك الإستنتاجات لم تكن فى حسبان "كيميست" ولم يكن يقصدها .. وسوف أركز على معنى "الحزم" وهل هو مفقود بقاعات المنتدى ... وخاصة بقاعة السياسة فى رأيه .

إذا رجعنا للمعجم الوسيط أو إلى أى معجم أو قاموس سوف نجد أن لفظ "الحزم" جاء من "حَزَم" ، فنقول : حزمه فلان حزما أى شده بالحزام ليحكم ربطه ، وحزم رأيه أو أمره تعنى *ضبطه* وأتقنه فهو حازم . أما إذا قلنا أن لفظ "الحزم" من حَزِم" مثل قولنا حزِم حزما يعنى ذلك أصابته غُصة فى حيزومه (أصابته حالة زوران وزغطة) ، واحتزمت المرأة شدت وسطها بالحزام ، ويقال تحزََم للأمر *تشمر له واستعد* .. فإذا صرفنا النظر عن الغصة والزغطة .. فسوف نجد أن معتى الحزم يدور حول معنى "الحذر والإستعداد" ، أو حول معنى "الضبط والربط والتحزيم " .. والحذر والإستعداد هو موقف من مواقف الدفاع عن النفس ، وفى حالتنا يمكن القول بأنه موقف من مواقف الدفاع عن المنتدى .. ولكنى أعتقد أن "كيميست" يقصد بالحزم بمعنى "الضبط والربط" والربط يفيد أيضا التحزيم أى ربط الناس فى حزمة واحدة بمقاسات واحدة منضبطة .. و "الضبط والربط" هو أصلح أساليب القيادة فى الجيوش والثكنات العسكرية حيث لامجال هناك لإختلاف الرأى والهدف هو طاعة الأمر الأخير دون تفكير ... وأعتقد أن "كيميست" يوافقنى جدا على أنه لايصح إطلاقا وخاصة فى قاعات الرأى مثل قاعة السياسة أو قاعة المناقشات ربط الآراء وتحزيمها ، ففى الربط محاصرة ومصادرة غير مطلوبة فى مجال الرأى والرأى الآخر ، كما أن "التحزيم" فى تلك القاعات لايناسب إلا لأغراض الرقص على إيقاع طبال هاو أو محترف .. ولايصح لمشرفى مثل تلك القاعات حصار آراء الأعضاء أو تحزيمهم للرقص على إيقاع طبلهم ... إذن فالربط والتحزيم مكروه يصل إلى درجة التحريم ... ويبقى عندنا "الضبط" من "الحزم" بمعنى وضع "ضوابط" .. وضوابط المنتدى موجودة فى صورة لائحة وتنبيهات .. وأول من يراقب تنفيذ تلك الضوابط هم الأعضاء أنفسهم لأنهم ارتضوا بها قبل تسجيل عضويتهم .. ولكن القرار النهائى فى شأن مخالفة تلك الضوابط يخضع لتقدير المشرف ، فمسألة تكييف وقائع المخالفة هى مسألة تقديرية تختلف من مشرف لآخر .. ونعلم على سبيل المثال أن عقوبة القاتل ليست الإعدام دائما لأن ذلك يخضع لتقدير القاضى وقناعته بثبوت أدلة الإدانة وتكييفه لظروف واقعة القتل ودوافع القاتل .. وقد تختلف العقوبة تبعا لذلك من قاضى إلى قاضى وقد يأخذ المتهم حكما بالبراءة وقد يُمنح فى ظروف خاصة وساما للفداء والبطولة ... ومع الفارق فى التشبيه فإن المشرف ومن يعلوه ليسوا قضاة بالمعنى الحرفى ، فهم فى النهاية زملاء وإخوة لكل الأعضاء وجاءوا للإشراف طواعية من بين صفوفهم ... 

أما عن أسلوبى فى تقدير الأمور والتصرف حتى وإن خرج أحد الأعضاء عن حدود أدب الإختلاف معى وأساء لشخصى بالمخالفة لضوابط المنتدى وتنبيهاته ، فإنى عادة أخلع عن نفسى عباءة الإشراف ولا أعامله بصلاحياتى كمشرف على القاعة والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة ويشهد بها أعضاء المنتدى القدامى ، وسوف أعطيك مثالا واحدا طرحه كموضوع الأخ العزيز الفاضل عز الدين يوم 30/4/2007 ، قد تكتشف من خلاله نوع "الحزم" الذى أمارسه كمشرف على قاعة السياسة .. وقد شطبت من المثال إسم "المتهم" وإن كان من الممكن للبعض استنتاجه ... !! .



[QUOTE=عـزالديـن;822667]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ربما يكون المكان الطبيعى لهذه المشاركة هو موضوع المواضيع الطارئة والعاجلة أو حتى فى الفضفضة ولكن نظراً لما رأيته من أهمية لهذا الدرس الذى أعطانا إياه أستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال من خلال رده على عضو متبجح ومتطاول لايوقر كبيراً ولايحترم صغيراً كان لزاماً الإشارة إلى هذا للفت النظر إلى هذا الدرس فى رباطة الجأش وضبط النفس والتروى والتسامح فى مواجهة رعونة وتبجح وسوء تعبير من أحد الأعضاء المشاركين
الموضوع ( ........... ) للأستاذ الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى بقاعة القضايا السياسية العضو المتبجح المتطاول ( ...............................[/URL]) أضاف [...........رد ه بالموضوع[/URL] وعنون مشاركته بـ ( والله العظيم صحيح إلي اختشوا ماتوا !!!!! ) مقتبساً فيها جزء من رد الأستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال على الموضوع ولم يدخر جهداً فى السب العلنى وإستخدام أسلوب وقح فى الرد 
وماكان من أستاذنا الفاضل إلا أن رد عليه فى .................مشاركة [/URL]يضرب لنا فيها المثل فى ضبط النفس والتسامح والسمو عن جهالة الجهلاء ، هذا بالرغم أن الموضوع فى القاعة التى يملك فيها صلاحيات الإشراف عليها . 

تحية تقدير لأستاذنا الفاضل عاطف هلال 
------------------------------
الرجاء النظر فى أمر هذا العضو وإتخاذ مايلزم من إجراءات ضده

. 
[/QUOTE] 

[QUOTE=فاضــل;822692]عندما رايت هذا الرد الذي وضعه العضو سيء الأدب سيء الفهم ........ بمجرد أن وضعه هممت بالرد عليه ردا قاسيا يبين له سوء فهمه و سوء ادبه و لكني نظرت الى المتواجدين ساعتها فوجدت استاذنا الفاضل المهندس عاطف متواجدا و الحالة تبين انه يشارك في الموضوع فتريثت لأني اعرف عنه رباطة الجأش و حسن التصرف و التعالي عن الصغائر 

و ها هو يثبت لنا كل ذلك فانعم به من قدوة و مثل يحتذى

شكرا عز الدين على اللفتة الجميلة في حق من يستحقها بجدارة[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=أحمد ناصر;822820]*جميل يا عز*
*فعلا درس جميل من أستاذ عاطف*
*وكما عهدناه دائما قمة فى التواضع*
*ونحن دائما نتعلم منه الكثير*
*لكن ......... للأسف الشديد لم يعى معنى ترفع أ.عاطف عن الرد عليه*
*ولا إستخدام سلطاته لحذف تطاوله*
*أو أن يطلب من الإدارة شطب عضويته*
*لهذا أتقدم بهذا الطلب إلى إدارة المنتدى*
*بأن يتم شطب عضوية .............*
*فبعد إساءته لآداب الحوار مع أستاذ عاطف هلال*
*دخل فى وصلة ردح مع ..........*
*وأخشى إن غلبنا جانب اللين أن يتشجع كل من له لسان سليط ويستعمل أسلوبه الفج والفظ فى مواجهة من يختلف معهم فى الرأى*
*فالأخذ على يد كل خارج على أدب الإختلاف أولى*
*من باب أنه مالا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب*[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=سيد جعيتم;823649]الحقيقة قرأت الموضوع وهذه الردود منتشرة كثيراً هذه الأيام فى المنتدى من أعضاء جدد . ارى الصبر قليلاً عليهم ليتعرفوا أكثر على المنتدى وطباع أهله فنحن والحمد لله فى منتدانا لم نتعود الخروج عن الأدب مع الكبير والصغير . 
ما دام جاء ذكر صديقى / عاطف هلال فهو له رد جميل علينا يجب أن نرده له عن ما عايشه فى حرب اكتوبر وأتعشم أن تشرفونا فى الرابط التالى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread72834-2.html[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=atefhelal;825023]
*شكرا للأخ العزيز عز الدين على هذه اللفتة الكريمة وشكرا للإخوة الأعزاء فاضل وأحمد ناصر والأستاذ سيد إبراهيم على مداخلاتهم الكريمة والحبيبة .. وبحبكم أحمد الله على ذلك كثيرا ، وأشعر أنى أقترب أكثر من حب الله ورحمته ...*

*ولاأدعى لنفسى صفة المتسامح ، فالتسامح بدرجاته التى تبدأ بالصفح وتعلو بالعفو وتنتهى بأعلى درجة وهى المغفرة ، تتفق جميعها فى شرطين أولهما مقدرة المتسامح على معاقبة المخطئ فى حقه ، وثانيهما هو أن يبادر المخطئ بالإعتراف بخطئه راجيا الصفح أو العفو أو المغفرة قبل توقيع العقاب عليه بقدر خطئه ، وعند اكتمال هذين الشرطين ، يمكن أن نصف الشخص بالمتسامح إن سامح فصفح أو عفى أو غفر .. فى مثل حالات ....... فإنى أحاول تحكيم عقلى فيكون التجاهل والإهمال والتعالى على خطئه ..*

*ولاأوافق الأخ العزيز أحمد ناصر على اقتراحه بشطب عضوية ......... ، لأنى أتذكر أن عضوا كان إسمه "أنوبيس" وأنوبيس هو إسم لإله فرعونى قديم هو إله الآخرة عندهم وحارس قبورهم .. كان قد شط أنوبيس فى حواره معى وخرج خروجا واضحا فجا عن أدب الحوار ، وعاملته بنفس معاملتى لـ ..... .. فأصبح من المقربين جدا لى ، وأقابله كثيرا فى لقاءاتنا بنادى المعلمين .. وقد غير إسمه .. وأصبح من المدافعين عن المنتدى ، رغم أنه لايشارك كثيرا بقاعة السياسة ...*

*إن تغير ...... - وهو قد غاب الآن إلى حد كبير - فقد كسبناه وإن لم يتغير فلن نخسر شيئا (وهو فى قبضتنا) .. وكما قلت من قبل وأصبح شعارا لمنتدانا أن المنتدى هو مجتمع كامل ومتكامل وهو لن يكون كذلك مع رفض الأضداد وظاهرة المتناقضات ، وبعضا من الخروج على أدب الحوار ، فلنحاول إحراج من يشذ بسعة الصدر والتعالى قبل تطفيشه أو ذبحه ..* [/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=أحمد ناصر;825062]أستاذى الحبيب بطلنا أ.عاطف
بالفعل أتذكر أنوبيس وبداياته فى المنتدى
وهو الآن بالفعل واحد من أخلص أعضاء المنتدى وصديق للجميع
كل الشكر لحضرتك
ولسعة صدرتك التى عودتنا عليها
وأنا عودت نفسى على أن أعيد تقييم موقفى إذا رأيت أن رأى حضرتك أو رأى فاضل مخالف لرأيى..لا لأننى لست ممن يعتد برأيه.. ولكن لثقتى الكاملة فى سداد آرائكما
[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=saladino;892198] 

*شكرا لعز الدين على الموضوع الهام لنا جميعا لاعضاء الإدراة والمشرفين عموما وخاصة* *فى*

*ضبط النفس والاستفادة من المواقف والاحداث التى تواجة المشرف مع العضو فى اى موقف يحدث ويجب على المشرف التحكم فى انفعالاته وضبط نفسة*

*اردت الرفع والرد على الموضوع للتذكرة لنا جمبعا وللمشرفين الجدد ايضاً*
*شكرا للاستاذ الفاضل / عاطف .. ادام الله علية الصحة والعافية على الدرس الجميل الهادئ*
*كل عام وأنتم بخير*
[/QUOTE] 

[/QUOTE] 

[QUOTE=الشيمـــاء;897597]استاذ الفاضل و لي الشرف / عاطف هلال
اساتذتي و استاذاتي المشرفات
انني اشعر انني عندما التحقت بالمنتدي التحقت باكاديمية لتعليم فنون الحياة و رد الفعل.
و ها انا يوما عن يوم اتعلم منكم كيف تكون الحياة.
شكري و تقديري و احترامي لكم جميعا.
تقبلوا تحياتي[/QUOTE]


 *_________** وألتقى معك ومع الزملاء على الخير دائما بإذن الله*

----------


## the_chemist

الأستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلال

السلام عليكم

بالمناسبة كنت كثيراً ماأدخل قاعة السياسة في بداية مشاركتى في المنتدى

وكانت تحدث صدامات كثيرة

ولكنها كانت صدامات في الرأى فقط

فكلنا يتمسك برأيه ومعظمنا لا يعتقد خطأ رأيه وصواب آراء الآخرين

ثم قللت من دخولي للقاعة لظروف مختلفة

وعندما عدت بعد إنقطاع عدت لأرى مايجري والتطورات في قاعة السياسة

وما حدث أثناء قيامك بأجازة العيد هو مادفعنى لكتابة تعليقي

لقد وصل السُباب لدرجة حقيرة من شخص يعتقد أنه أعلم الناس 

ولمجرد ردى عليه بقولي "عيب أنت راجل كبير" نالنى السُباب كما نال شباب من شباب المنتدى

المصيبة أن هؤلاء النفر يستخدمون كلمات وتعبيرات دينية ليجعلوا الشباب يصدق أقوالهم

والمصيبة أنهم في كل مرة عندما يعجزون عن الرد يكون السُباب هو وسيلتهم للرد ولردع من يُحاول ردهم عن غيهم

وتم قفل الموضوع بعد أن وصل السُباب من هذا العضو لدرجة سب الشرف أيضاً

يعنى جناية 

وعندك الموضوع وإن كان تم حذف جميع المشاركات المُخالفة

وعندك رسالتين منى شخصياً بمشاركة سيئة

ولم يتم التدخل إلا بعد أن كادت النار تشتعل

أليس معي حق في أن أنفعل

السُباب بالأب والأم لم ينالنى ولكنه نال شخصاً مسلماً قبل كل شئ وهالنى أن يحدث هذا وللأسف من رجل في أربعينيات عمره إن لم يكن أكبر من ذلك

لا أنكر أننى إضطررت للرد عليه ولكن ولله الحمد لم أتدن لما وصل إليه من السُباب

أليس من حقي المطالبة بوقف عضويته؟

مع خالص ودى وإحترامى للجميع

----------


## hanoaa

الأستاذ الفاضل the chemist
جميلة أوى إجابات حضرتك
و بما إننا زملاء تخصص واحد
زمل يعنى زى مابيقولوا
عجبتنى أوى الحته بتاعت كل طالب نصيبه بـ 10 قروش علم
دلوقت تقدر تقول إن نصيبه بقى 0 علم يعنى لا طال العلم و لا ال 10 قروش
بس بينى و بينك كان نفسى أدخل حوارك مالاقيش فيه سيرة الكيمياء و لا العلم
بس مين قال على رأى المثل 
.............................
و لا بلاش ماكلنا عارفينه

----------


## أم أحمد

> [center]من جديد نقول
> 
> توكلنا علي الله
> 
> 
> _الضيف الثالث_
> 
> أم أحمد 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز أبو أمنية :f: 

في البداية اتقدم بخالص اعتذاري لحضرتك :l2: 
علي التأخير الغير مقصود في الرد علي السؤال الموجه لي
في الحقيقة انا شاهدت السؤال واعتقدت انك غيرته لاوشا فقط في الصفحة التالية
وعشان كده ما جاوبتش عليه :gp: 
بس بوكي الله يكرمها نبهتني ان السؤال موجه لي ايضا وعشان كده انا جيت دلوقتي ارد بقي


هو سؤال حضرتك صعب فعلا
مش هاقدر انكر كده
فاولادنا هم اساس حياتنا سواءا في الغربة او في داخل الوطن
ودائما وابدا يحاول الاباء توفير كل السبل لتنشئة اولادهم تنشئة صحيحة
مهما كانت الظروف والاجواء المحيطة بهم
فتربية الاطفال تعتبر من اصعب الامور التي يواجهها الاباء في كل انحاء العالم
ولو نظرنا للخارج علي انه بيئة خصبة للموبقات والاعمال الغير سوية 
 والفيروسات كما سميتها حضرتك 
هنجد ايضا داخل بلادنا نفس الموبقات والاعمال الغير سوية وهذه الفيروسات من خلال التليفزيون والستلاليت والانترنت وايضا في الشوارع والمدارس والنوادي
يبقي المهم هو كيفية الحفاظ علي الابناء من امتداد تأثير ما يرونه في عالمهم الخارجي الي داخلهم
ومن ثم تأثيره علي تنشئتهم تنشئة اسلامية صحيحة
المهم هو ما نغرسهم داخلهم من اسس قوية تحببهم في ديننا الاسلامي العظيم
ايضا مهم جدا ان يتعلموا كيف يفرقون بين الجيد والسئ
بين الردئ والطيب
بين الصح والغلط
يعتمدوا علي انفسهم في الاختيارات عندما يصلوا الي سن معين ونعطي لهم الثقة
ومن بعيد لبعيد نراقبهم بحيث لا يشعرون بمراقبتنا لهم ونتدخل في الوقت المناسب
مهم جدا معرفة اصداقائهم جيدا واسرهم وطبعا مفيش مانع من تبادل الزيارات في حدود المسموح

والاهم من ده انهم يحبوا ديننا جداا ويعرفوا ويتفهم الاسس الاسلامية البسيطة المناسبة لاعمارهم
عشان ما يجيش اليوم اللي نسمع فيه انا ليه صايم النهاردة وصحابي في المدرسة مش صايمين
انا ليه مش عندي بوي او جيرل فريند وصحابي عندهم 
انا ليه مش ينفع اروح ابات في بيت صحبتي وهي تيجي تبات في يوم عندي
انا ليه لابسة حجاب وصحاباتي في المدرسة مش لابسين
كما اسمع واشاهد من اطفال كثيرين حولي ومن خلال بعض المعارف والاصداقاء
انا ليه اروح اصلي في الجامع وصحابي مش بيروحوا
لازم الطفل يحب المسجد ويحب يصلي فيه ويطلبها بنفسه
ويبقي يوم عيد بالنسبة ليه يوم ما باباه ياخده معاه الجامع
المهم ان الموضوع يكون نابع من داخلهم كي يفعلوا الجيد وهم راضيون عنه
ويتجنبوا السئ بارادتهم وليس في داخلهم اي استغراب انهم اقل من ذويهم فيما يفعلون
بل علي العكس يفتخروا بدينهم وبتعاليمه وانها مصدر سعادة لهم في الدنيا والاخرة
مهم يكون في مساحة من التفاهم بين الاباء واولادهم
مهم اوي نسمع كل يوم منهم ماذا حدث في المدرسة ومع اصدقائهم
مهم انه يكون في ثواب ومكافأة عند الصح وعقاب وحرمان من بعض الاشياء عند الخطأ
يعني الموضوع فعلا مش سهل
حاولت ارد زي ما بحاول اطبق مع ابني وزي ما شوفت اصدقاء ليا بيتعاملوا ازاي مع ولادهم
و اكيد كلنا بنحاول نربي اولادنا في احسن صورة
وربنا المستعان 

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي ابو امينة علي وجودك الطيب :f: 
وعلي سؤالك الاكثر من رائع
وتقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي
وسلامي لامنية :f:

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

علي مايبدو أنى سأنتظر كثيراً ليرد باقي الأعضاء علي الأسئلة الموجهة لهم

شكراً للجميع

----------


## the_chemist

> *ربنا يقدرك على الباقى أخى أبو أمنية
> وباشكر لك جدا حسن ردودك المفيدة 
> بوركت اخى الكريم
> وطبعا متابعة بقية حوارك الممتع...*


الأخت الفاضلة لولى

تحياتى وإحترامى لشخصيتك الرائعة

لك جزيل الشكر علي دعائك الجميل

وربنا يوفقك للخير دائماً

----------


## the_chemist

> سوؤال فى الجووووووووووووووووووووون
> ايه ياعم كيميائى
> هو خدوهم بالصوت ولا إيه !!
> 
> بدل ما تمخمخ فى المعمل وتطلعلنا بإختورااااااااع
> جاى تسألنى انا 
> 
> ماشى ياسيدى خد عندك ..
> مبدئيا .. لازم نكون متفقين ان قاعة فك التكشيرة من أحد إمتدادت المنتدى
> ...


السلام عليكم

شكراً لإهتمامك بالرد يا بنت السلطان

وحقيقي بعودتك ستعود القاعة لما كانت عليه

مصدراً للبهجة ونشر الروح الجميلة مرة أخرى

شكراً وربنا يوفقك

----------


## the_chemist

> *أخي العزيز فريد ، أو أبو أمنية ولكن أخبرني بأيهم تُحب أن أُلقبك أو أناديك .
> ما شاء الله لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، كم شعرت تجاه إجاباتك بالصدق المُطلق ، فلقد شعرت بصدق كلماتك بمجرد قرائتها ، فلا داعي للتحابيك ، ما أجمل الشفافية والبرائة ، حقاً إن ما خرج من القلب وصل للقلب بدون أية مقدمات .
> 
> أخي العزيز إستمعت بهذا اللقاء كثيراً  
> وسأنتظر إجابة الأخوة الأفاضل الذي قد وجهت إليهم الأسئلة 
> 
> أختي الطبية بوكي بوكي ، جزاكِ الله خيراً على مجهودك الطيب وأفكارك النيّرّة 
> أختي الفاضلة أم أحمد ، مقدماتك دائماً الأفضل في انتظارك في الحلقة القادمة 
> 
> معلش يا بوكي ، بس شايفك مش بتعرفي تقولي وتعبري ، ولكن أم أحمد تَعْرِف*


الأخ الفاضل خالد

لك جزيل الشكر علي مديحك وإطراءك الذين لا أستحقهما

بالمناسبة أحب أبو أمنية أكثر

وأنا مثلك في انتظار باقي الردود

شكراً

----------


## the_chemist

> الأستاذ الفاضل the chemist
> جميلة أوى إجابات حضرتك
> و بما إننا زملاء تخصص واحد
> زمل يعنى زى مابيقولوا
> عجبتنى أوى الحته بتاعت كل طالب نصيبه بـ 10 قروش علم
> دلوقت تقدر تقول إن نصيبه بقى 0 علم يعنى لا طال العلم و لا ال 10 قروش
> بس بينى و بينك كان نفسى أدخل حوارك مالاقيش فيه سيرة الكيمياء و لا العلم
> بس مين قال على رأى المثل 
> .............................
> و لا بلاش ماكلنا عارفينه




الفاضلة هنوؤة

الآن عرفت سر الجاذبية التى تدفعنى للتفاعل مع آرائك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

exothermic reaction

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وطبعاً المثل بيقول

يموت الزمار وصوابعه بتلعب

صحيح العبد لله علي المعاش الاختياري "بيدى لا بيد عمرو"

لكن الكيميا هى العشق الأبدى

ربنا ييسر الأمور وتتحسن أحوال بلدنا للأفضل

فاليأس ليس من طبيعتى

والأمل موجود دائماً طالما أن الله موجود

شكراً لك ياأختى وزمل المهنة الغالية

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ العزيز أبو أمنية
> 
> في البداية اتقدم بخالص اعتذاري لحضرتك
> علي التأخير الغير مقصود في الرد علي السؤال الموجه لي
> في الحقيقة انا شاهدت السؤال واعتقدت انك غيرته لاوشا فقط في الصفحة التالية
> وعشان كده ما جاوبتش عليه
> بس بوكي الله يكرمها نبهتني ان السؤال موجه لي ايضا وعشان كده انا جيت دلوقتي ارد بقي
> 
> ...



الأخت الفاضلة أم أحمد

سعدت جداً بردك

ودعائي لك ولي ولسائر المسلمين أن يساعدنا الله في تربية أبناءنا علي مايحبه ويرضاه

وأن يكونوا نواة طيبة لمجتمع فاضل يُعيد للإسلام مجده كما كان

شكراً لك ياغالية

----------


## boukybouky

> [frame="2 80"]_الضيف السابع_
> 
> نسألها كما هى هريانة أسئلة
> 
> بوكى بوكى الشهيرة بالمهندسة ريهام
> 
> العمارة الإسلامية بجمالها وروعتها مهما مرت السنون عليها
> 
> كيف نحميها ونعيد لها رونقها؟
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا أبو أمنية معلش و الله مش اقصد اتأخر مش تتضايق  :f: 

علشان نقدر نحمي العمارة الإسلامية او اي تراث في بلدنا يجب بداية أن نعرف الناس من حولنا ما هو هذا الفن و ما هي أهميته
لن يجدي أن ننبه على الناس ان هذا تراث يجب المحافظة عليه و هم لا يقدرون قيمته و لا يدركون مدى أهميته
فمهما قلنا لن يستمع إلينا أحد و مش معقول نعمل حراسة على المعالم المهمة لدينا او نحرم الناس من زيارتها بحجة حمايتها 

علينا ان ننشر ثقافة الوعي كي نحافظ على تراثنا و على المعالم الأثرية الجميلة و الرائعة لدينا
ننشر اهمية هذه المعالم...كل واحد يعمل ما يقدر عليه ...
تعرف أبو أمنية انا تكلمت عن هذه السلسة مع أصدقائي كثيراً لدرجة انهم طلبوا مني ان اصحبهم في يوم 
و اكن المرشدة لهم لزيارة تلك الأماكن الرائعة ... 
لماذا لا نصطحب الأطفال أيضاً في المعالم الأثرية الخاصة بنا كي يكبروا يعلمون اهميتها و مقدارها 
زي ما بنحرص الأولاد يذهبوا للنادي و دروس اليو سي ماس نحرص على تلك الرحلات 
كي يتعلم الأبناء تاريخ بلدنا و حضارتها كي يقدروا قيمتها و بالتالي سينبع لديهم شعور بالحفاظ عليها تلقائي
زمان كنت بكره مادة التاريخ...مملة كلها تواريخ و عدد هائل من الصفحات و لا احد يتكلم معنا عن التاريخ كأنه قصة ممتعة
لا استطيع صمه زي الكيميا (مع كامل الإعتذار  :: ) و لا اتعامل معه بالمنطق مثل الرياضيات
بس عندما كبرت ادركت أشياء فاتني و تمنيت لو كنت شاهدت كل تلك المعالم و غيرها من زمان

إعادة الرونق طبعاً بالترميمات للأجزاء التي تهدمت او تأثرت بالعوامل الجوية او أي عوامل خارجية
لكن المهم الترميم كيف؟؟؟ مشكلتنا في الترميم اننا نستعمل اسلوب غريب بيفقد الأثر قدمه و رائحة التاريخ فيه
كل الشكر لك أبو أمنية على إختيارك لي ضمن ضيوفك و بجد نورتنا في عشرة على عشرة  :f2: 
دت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## نشــــوى

*السلام عليكم 

انا عرفت بالموضوع من هيدر المنتدى 
وما قدرتش الاقي اسم حضرتك يا استاذ فريد ومش ادخل اشوف في ايه 

الموضوع كبييييييييييييير اوي .. انا قرأت جزء منه ولسة الباقي
بس قولت ادخل اسلم .. 
ان شاء الله تكون بخير .. 
خالص ودي واحترامي*

----------


## sameh atiya

*أخي الكريم فريد ، . أو كما تُحب أبو أمنية 
أعتذر للتأخير وبشدة فاعذر أخاك الأصغر 

فأنت من الشخصيات التي أحترمها كثيراً وأُقدرها ،.

ما شاء الله إجاباتك على الأسئلة جميلة جداً وسهلة قوي على قاريء صغير مثلي .

أعتذر مرة أخر للتأخير 


بوكي بوكي : متشكر قوي 

أم أحمد : شكراً*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم
> 
> علي مايبدو أنى سأنتظر كثيراً ليرد باقي الأعضاء علي الأسئلة الموجهة لهم
> 
> شكراً للجميع


وعليكم السلام يا استاذنا الفاضل
الحمد لله فقد عدت من أجازتى خصيصاً من أجل الموضوع وقد وضعت إجاباتى فى المشاركة رقم 38 بالصفحة الثالثة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> *الصديق العزيز / ابو أمنية
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> فى البداية أقول لك بارك الله لك فى عمرك وأسرتك الكريمة وكل عام وأنت بخير وصحة وعافية وكل أمة الإسلام بخير.
> ولا يفوتنى أن أشكر الفاضلتان الرائعتان بوكى بوكى وأم أحمد فهم ينتقون بدقة وبراعة من يضيف لنا ويستضيفوه فى عشرة على عشرة  .
> الحقيقة أنا فى أجازة من الإشراف لأتخلص من بعض زحام الدنيا وحتى أستطيع أن أعود لبعض موضوعاتى كعضو لا كمشرف وأعتقد أنى بدأت العودة لموضوعى فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك ( فرعون موسى قضية للمناقشة ) فى جوار صديقى أبن طيبة بقاعة التاريخ . ولكن طالما أن ابو أمنيه ورطتنى فى سؤال صعب فسأعافر فى الإجابة عليه .
>  وبمشيئة الله سأستغل الإجازة فى إعداد موضوع جديد أظننى سأختار له يوميات مقاتل أحاول فيه أن ألقى الضوء على بعض البطولات وعلى حرب أكتوبر بصفة عامة .
> فى البداية أعرج على قاعة السياسة بمناسبة أنى أجلس على دكة الأحتياطى فى الإشراف عليها وأقول أن الأستاذ المهندس/ عاطف هلال المشرف الأساسى للقاعة أختار الأسلوب الديموقراطى وعدم الحجر على أى رأى إلا فى القليل النادر وكم تمنيت أن يكون الأخوة الأعضاء المشهور عنهم المخالفة والخلاف لمجرد أثبات الوجود على مستوى المسئولية فيرتقوا بالنقاش مما يوفر علينا حرج التدخل بالتعديل أو غلق الموضعات وهذا أصعب الأمور علينا . وأعذرونى لتدخلى فى هذا الموضوع لأنى يصيبنى القليل من الذنب عندما أتدخل فى موضوع فى غياب الصديق المهندس / عاطف هلال لذا أتمنى دائماً أن أرى أسمه منور فى المنتدى.
> الأن أعود لسؤالك الصعب الموجه لى وهو :
> أسألك بصفتك المشرف علي الصفحة الدينية ؟
> ...






> وعليكم السلام يا استاذنا الفاضل
> الحمد لله فقد عدت من أجازتى خصيصاً من أجل الموضوع وقد وضعت إجاباتى فى المشاركة رقم 38 بالصفحة الثالثة . اشكرك ودمت بخير


السلام عليكم

أستاذى الفاضل 

أعلم يقيناً مدى حرصك علي الرد علي سؤالي

وأعرف المسئولية التى تقع علي عاتقك  وخاصة الإشراف علي قاعة ذات طبيعة خاصة

أعتذر لأنى تأخرت في الرد عليك 

وتقبل خالص ودى واحترامى

----------


## the_chemist

> الغالية بوكى
> 
> لقاء ممتع مع شخصية متميزة وجديرة بالإحترام
> 
> استمتعت بمتابعة الموضوع وقراءة الأسئلة والإجابات
> 
> مستمرة معاكوا
> 
> لكم كل الشكر والتقدير
> ...



الأخت الفاضلة فراشة

تحية رقيقة كجناح الفراشة 

معطرة بعطر الأزهار والورود والرياحين لك يافراشة مونتى

تحياتى وإعتزازى بكلماتك الجميلة النبيلة

وأتمنى من الله أن يجعلنى دائماً عند حسن ظنكم جميعاً

شكرا

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ازيك يا أبو أمنية معلش و الله مش اقصد اتأخر مش تتضايق 
> 
> علشان نقدر نحمي العمارة الإسلامية او اي تراث في بلدنا يجب بداية أن نعرف الناس من حولنا ما هو هذا الفن و ما هي أهميته
> لن يجدي أن ننبه على الناس ان هذا تراث يجب المحافظة عليه و هم لا يقدرون قيمته و لا يدركون مدى أهميته
> فمهما قلنا لن يستمع إلينا أحد و مش معقول نعمل حراسة على المعالم المهمة لدينا او نحرم الناس من زيارتها بحجة حمايتها 
> 
> علينا ان ننشر ثقافة الوعي كي نحافظ على تراثنا و على المعالم الأثرية الجميلة و الرائعة لدينا
> ...


الأخت الفاضلة ريهام

عندك حق

لو عودنا أطفالنا علي معنى "الحاجة بتاعتنا ولازم نحافظ علي حاجتنا"

سيكون لنا شأن آخر

طول عمرنا نسمع عن المساخيط وعندما كبرنا عرفنا أنهم تماثيل للفراعنة

ولو تعلمنا منذ الصغر أهمية هؤلاء المساخيط لعرفنا كيف نحافظ عليها بدلا من الجرى خلف متاحف العالم لرد ماسرقوه منا

ومنهم من سيرد لنا حقوقنا ومنهم من سيقول "إخبطوا راسكم في الحيط"

شكراً لك علي ردك الرائع

ودى واحترامى

----------


## the_chemist

> *السلام عليكم 
> 
> انا عرفت بالموضوع من هيدر المنتدى 
> وما قدرتش الاقي اسم حضرتك يا استاذ فريد ومش ادخل اشوف في ايه 
> 
> الموضوع كبييييييييييييير اوي .. انا قرأت جزء منه ولسة الباقي
> بس قولت ادخل اسلم .. 
> ان شاء الله تكون بخير .. 
> خالص ودي واحترامي*


يااااااااااااااااااااااه

نشوى عندنا

يامرحبا يا مرحبا

والله توحشنا لك يا إبنتى

أخبارك وكيف حالك

أتمنى لك التوفيق علي الدوام

شكرا لك

خالص ودى واحترامى

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أبو أمنية انا جاية لك برسالة من osha

هي بتعتذر لك جداً إنها مش قادرة تتواجد و ترد على سؤالك و بتشكرك جداً لإختيارك لها

بس هي الحقيقة عندها شوية ظروف ملخبطة و ان شاء الله قريب تقدر تتواجد بيننا 

و أكيد ان شاء الله اول شئ تعمله تدخل و ترد على سؤالك لها 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## the_chemist

> *أخي الكريم فريد ، . أو كما تُحب أبو أمنية 
> أعتذر للتأخير وبشدة فاعذر أخاك الأصغر 
> 
> فأنت من الشخصيات التي أحترمها كثيراً وأُقدرها ،.
> 
> ما شاء الله إجاباتك على الأسئلة جميلة جداً وسهلة قوي على قاريء صغير مثلي .
> 
> أعتذر مرة أخر للتأخير 
> 
> ...



لا والنبي يا سي سامح

جاي متأخر وبرضوا ناوى تتريق

دا احنا يا جدو سامح اللي قراء نونو نونو جنبك يا جتو سامح

وحشتنا جداً يا سامح

ويارب دايما تكون بخير

عودتك في أى وقت حتى ولو كنا نايمين وقلقتنا من عِز النوم "مش من حديد عز" تسعدنا

يارب تكون بخير وسعادة

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أبو أمنية انا جاية لك برسالة من osha
> 
> هي بتعتذر لك جداً إنها مش قادرة تتواجد و ترد على سؤالك و بتشكرك جداً لإختيارك لها
> 
> بس هي الحقيقة عندها شوية ظروف ملخبطة و ان شاء الله قريب تقدر تتواجد بيننا 
> 
> و أكيد ان شاء الله اول شئ تعمله تدخل و ترد على سؤالك لها 
> ...


يارب تتحسن ظروفها

وكل الظروف الملخبطة تتحسن وتكون في أفضل حال

الأخت الفاضلة أم محمد من الأخوات الفاضلات ولها من المعزة قدر كبير لدي الجميع

ربنا يهدى لها كل الأمور وتكون في أفضل حال

آمين يارب العالمين

 :f2:   :f2: 

شكرا يا ريهام

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="6 80"]_
> _
> 
> _الضيف العاشر_
> 
> الفاضلة أم يوسف
> 
> هناك مجهود جبار خلف نجاح منتدى أبناء مصر
> 
> ...


أخي الكريم أبو أمنية 
بداية أسمح لي اعتذر لحضرتك عن التأخير بسبب دورأنفلونزا  أبعدني الفترة الماضية
والحقيقة أعجبني كثيرا ردود حضرتك الرائعة ونقاشاتك الهادئة
وحضرتك من الشخصيات المميزة في المنتدى بالهدوء والثقافة العالية
وبالنسبة للسؤال الموجه لي



> هناك مجهود جبار خلف نجاح منتدى أبناء مصر
> 
> ولمجرد الاسم "أبناء مصر" فيجب أن يكون المجهود مضاعفاً


فعلا أخي الكريم أبناء مصر وراءه مجهود كبير يتمثل في كل المشاركين فيه والمنتمين إليه من أبناء مصر الأفاضل 
فهو كوطن صغير يجمع بين رحابه كل الفئات بمختلف ثقافاتها المتنوعة
وكل واحد من أبناء مصر بالفعل بيضيف نجاح لمنتدى أبناء مصر  في كل مشاركة بيقدمها بوعي وحب لمصر ، وكل أبناء مصر وراء هذا النجاح الحمد لله

بالنسبة لكنوز الإذاعة المصرية في الحقيقة أنا جمعتها من أكثر من مصدر
في جزء من البرامج كان عندي على شرائط كاسيت وتم تحويلها للكمبيوتر
وجزء كبير من البرامج جمعته من موقع سماعي للفن الأصيل وموقع أرشيف
والجزء الأكبر أقوم بتسجيله يوميا من أذاعة جمهورية مصر العربية عبر برامج مخصصة من على شبكة النت ، واقوم بعمل مونتاج له ورفعه بعد ذلك 
والحقيقة أنا مقصرة جدا في الموضوع لأن ما وضعته حتى الآن يمثل 20 % فقط مما أملكه على جهازي من تسجيلات رائعة ونادرة للإذاعة المصرية 
وسؤال حضرتك حيكون دافع كبير ليا أني أكمل هذه المجموعة الجميلة من نوادر الإذاعة ووضعها على أبناء مصر 
بشكرك جدا على ما قرأته من  ردود حضرتك الجميلة
تقبل تقديري واحترامي
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## loly_h

*اهنيك أخى ابو أمنية 
حوار فعلا كان ممتع
وإختيارك للشخصيات والأسئلة الموجههه ليهم كانت مميزة جدا
بوركت أخى الفاضل ودمت  بنقـــــــاء  كمــــــــا أنت 
تحيــــــاتى   ...*

----------


## the_chemist

> أخي الكريم أبو أمنية 
> بداية أسمح لي اعتذر لحضرتك عن التأخير بسبب دورأنفلونزا  أبعدني الفترة الماضية
> والحقيقة أعجبني كثيرا ردود حضرتك الرائعة ونقاشاتك الهادئة
> وحضرتك من الشخصيات المميزة في المنتدى بالهدوء والثقافة العالية
> وبالنسبة للسؤال الموجه لي
> 
> 
> 
> فعلا أخي الكريم أبناء مصر وراءه مجهود كبير يتمثل في كل المشاركين فيه والمنتمين إليه من أبناء مصر الأفاضل 
> ...


الأخت الفاضلة أم يوسف

تحية تقدير وإعتزاز منى لشخصك الكريم

وربنا يشفيك بإذن الله وتقومى بالسلامة

ومنتظرين الجديد منك

شكرا لك ولردك الجميل

----------


## the_chemist

> *اهنيك أخى ابو أمنية 
> حوار فعلا كان ممتع
> وإختيارك للشخصيات والأسئلة الموجههه ليهم كانت مميزة جدا
> بوركت أخى الفاضل ودمت  بنقـــــــاء  كمــــــــا أنت 
> تحيــــــاتى   ...*


الأخت الفاضلة لولى

شكرا لك علي تقديرك لشخصي الضعيف

أخجلتينى والله

بارك الله فيك ولك وعليك

----------


## osha

> من جديد نقول
> 
> توكلنا علي الله
> 
> _الضيف الخامس_
> 
> السؤال في هذه المرة موجه للفاضلة الأخت الغالية
> 
> أم محمد "أوشا"
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اول يوم اجازة من حوالي اسبوعين وباعتذر بشدة عن التأخير وباشكر حبيبة قلبي ريهام انها وصلت اعتذاري لك

اما عن اجابة السؤال هي صعبة جدا 
بس حاحاول بقدر الامكان اني اوصلك الصورة 
اولا من الامور اللي ساعدتني على تنشئة ولادي تنشئة اسلامية انهم اصلا لما نقلنا امريكا كانوا اصلا كبار شوية يعني ماكنوش اطفال صغيرين مابيعرفوش يتكلموا
يعني بنتي كانت تسع سنين وابني كان سبعة 
بيتكلموا عربي زي القرود وكانوا في مدرسة اسلامية 
وفي البيت بنتكلم عربي وكلنا حريصين على الصلاة وطبعا صلاة الجمعة اساسية ايام الاجازات 

بس مش هو دا الاساس في تنشئة الولاد
الاساس انهم يحسوا ان اهلهم متمسكين بدينهم وبالتقاليد اللي ورثوها من مجتمعهم 
الاطفال عندهم حساسية عالية جدا غير مرئية لحالة اهلهم الدينية والثقافية 
وقلتها سابقا وحاقولها تاني في كل مكان 
ان العيل مراية اهله
يعني الطفل بيكون انعكاس امين وحقيقي للي بيحصل في البيت 
الحمد لله لغاية دلوقت ربنا موفقني في ولادي
وبادعو كل ام سواء في الغربة او في بلدها انها تراعي ربنا في ولادها وتربيهم بما يرضي الله 
وصدقوني مش حتفرق في مصر او في امريكا او في اي مكان كلها بلاد ربنا المهم نكون مسلمين من جوه قلوبنا وولادنا يحسوا بكده حقيقي مش بس نفاق 

شكرا لك على اختيارك لي للسؤال وربنا يوفقك في تربية ابنتك 
بس بلاش موضوع الكيميا دا  ::@:

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> اول يوم اجازة من حوالي اسبوعين وباعتذر بشدة عن التأخير وباشكر حبيبة قلبي ريهام انها وصلت اعتذاري لك
> 
> اما عن اجابة السؤال هي صعبة جدا 
> بس حاحاول بقدر الامكان اني اوصلك الصورة 
> اولا من الامور اللي ساعدتني على تنشئة ولادي تنشئة اسلامية انهم اصلا لما نقلنا امريكا كانوا اصلا كبار شوية يعني ماكنوش اطفال صغيرين مابيعرفوش يتكلموا
> يعني بنتي كانت تسع سنين وابني كان سبعة 
> بيتكلموا عربي زي القرود وكانوا في مدرسة اسلامية 
> ...


حمدا لله علي سلامتك

وجدت إسمك في موضوع أوراق وأنا بأبص علي مونتى  قبل ماأخرج

فقلت أكيد وصلت هنا ونورت المكان

طبعاً 

ترحيب دلوقتى يادوب 5 دقايق وخارج

بأرحب بصاحبة المكان "غتاتة منى طبعاً لما أرحب بصاحبة المكان هههههههههههههه"

وأقرا بهدوء حين العودة بإذن الله

في أمان الله ياأم محمد

----------


## hanoaa

> الفاضلة هنوؤة
> 
> الآن عرفت سر الجاذبية التى تدفعنى للتفاعل مع آرائك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> exothermic reaction
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
سعيده جداً إن فى تفاعل بينى و بين حضرتك
و إنه كمان 
exothermic reaction
دايما بيشد انتباهى النوع ده من التفاعلات أكتر من النوع التانى 
الـ endothermic reaction
ماعرفش ليه
يمكن لأنه بدى مش بياخد
عموما ماعلينا
دارسى العلوم و بالذا الكيمياء و الفيزياء مش بيعرفوا يعيشوا بعيد عن مجال دراستهم
حتى لو ابتعدوا عقلهم بيكون شغال بنفس الطريقة اللى اتعود عليها
السر إيه الله أعلم
بس دارسى الفرعين دول من العلوم بالذات بينطبق عليهم المثل اللى حضرتك ذكرته
أنا إكتشفت إن كل أصحابى من بتوع الفيزياء و الكيمياء كده
تحياتى لحضرتك
و سعيدة بالفرصه الجميله دى إللى عرفتنى بحضرتك

----------


## the_chemist

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> سعيده جداً إن فى تفاعل بينى و بين حضرتك
> و إنه كمان 
> exothermic reaction
> دايما بيشد انتباهى النوع ده من التفاعلات أكتر من النوع التانى 
> الـ endothermic reaction
> ماعرفش ليه
> يمكن لأنه بدى مش بياخد
> عموما ماعلينا
> ...



أنا الأسعد بهذا التعارف

والعملية كلها تتلخص في أن الفرعين دول لابد لدارسهم من تنظيم للعقل وترتيب بيتعود عليه طول سنوات دراسته

وكمان لما بيشتغل في مجاله بيكون ترتيب دقيق

فكما هو الحال بيكون تعود

زى المهندس لما بيفك ماكينة لو فكها وهو مش عارف ترتيب الأجزاء اللى فكها علشان يبتدى يعيد تركيبها هيبوظ الدنيا

الكيميائيين والفيزيائيين كده برضوا

ترتيب وتنظيم

وإلا الدنيا تبوظ مننا

وكفاية هى ناقصة بوظان مش كفاية بتوع السينما والسياسة

ههههههههههههههههه

سعيد جدا بالتعرف علي إنسانة نشطة

----------


## hanoaa

> أنا الأسعد بهذا التعارف
> 
> والعملية كلها تتلخص في أن الفرعين دول لابد لدارسهم من تنظيم للعقل وترتيب بيتعود عليه طول سنوات دراسته
> 
> وكمان لما بيشتغل في مجاله بيكون ترتيب دقيق
> 
> فكما هو الحال بيكون تعود
> 
> زى المهندس لما بيفك ماكينة لو فكها وهو مش عارف ترتيب الأجزاء اللى فكها علشان يبتدى يعيد تركيبها هيبوظ الدنيا
> ...


تحليل حضرتك منطقى و صح 100%
و بجد أنا اللى أكيد كسبانه بالتعارف ده يا أستاذى
تحياتى لحضرتك

----------


## the_chemist

شكراً لمن تكرم ورد علي أسئلتى 

وشكراً لمن لم يعتنى بالموضوع ولم يرد

شكراً للجميع

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الضيف السادس
> 
> الأخ الفاضل ابن طيبة
> 
> من المؤكد أن التاريخ ليس للتسلية ومجرد حكايات نحكيها لأطفالنا ليناموا عليها في ليالي الشتاء الباردة
> 
> ولكن التاريخ للعبرة والعظة وأخذ الدروس
> 
> والإنسان الذكى هو من تعلم من دروس ماضيه ليتحكم في حاضره ومستقبله
> ...


اخي الفاضل ابو امنية
ارجو ان تقبل عذري في تاخري علي الرد علي سؤالك و لكن صدقني كان ذلك بسبب صعوبته ... نعم سؤالك صعب جدا و الاجابة عليه استغرقت الكثير من الجهد و قبل ان اجيبك عليه اسمح لي بان اتوجه بجزيل الشكر و التقدير للمبدعتين بوكي بوكي و ام احمد علي ادائهما الرائع في هذا الموضوع

و اسمح لي ان ابدي اعجابي باجاباتك الرائعة المتزنة و العملية




> والإنسان الذكى هو من تعلم من دروس ماضيه ليتحكم في حاضره ومستقبله
> 
> فكيف نغرس في أبناءنا تلك الصفة؟
> 
> 
> وكيف نجعلهم يفهمون التاريخ كما ينبغى؟


الانسان الذكي ... بل الشعب الذكي ... الحي ... يجب ان يعيش دائما علي اتصال وجداني بتاريخه لان للتاريخ قوة هائلة علي التنبيه و الإحياء ... التاريخ مُثُل حية تضرب للناس ... و لا اقل من ان نجعل من حضارتنا نموذجا لا للاحتذاء و انما للإيحاء 
التاريخ رياضة فكرية عجيبة كما ان التاريخ القومي لاهله عصب اخلاقي يحرك فينا نشاطا جديدا و نتعلم منه الشيء الكثير دون وعي 
و اتمني ان يُدَرًس تاريخنا لا علي طريقة " تلك اثارنا " او " نحن اول من ... " اي لمجرد التفاخر و الغطرسة .... بل يجب ان يدرس و نصب عين القائم علي تدريسه السهر علي بقاء ستة الاف عام من تاريخنا حية في نفوسنا ... ماثلة لخيالنا  ...و برامج التدريس لمادة التاريخ يجب ان تصاغ صياغة جديدة بحيث بحيث يتابع التلميذ دراستها اطول فترة ممكنة و تشرح له اطوار حضارتنا كلها بطريقة مبسطة سهلة في المرحلة الاولي ثم يعود اليها في المراحل التالية بشيء من التفصيل و لا داعي لحشد ذاكرة تلاميذنا في المرحلة الاولي باسماء ملوك لم يبق منهم غير اسماؤهم في الاغلب و لا بارقام السنوات يعترف المؤرخون انهم يخطئون في بعضها بالمائة و الخمسمائة عام 
اذا اردنا ان نهتدي الي اركان شخصيتنا المصرية و معرفة اغوارها فيجب ان نقرا التاريخ و نعلم عندما نقرأه انه مصدر وحي للاخلاق و الفنون و العلوم 
تقبل تقديري و احترامي و اعتذاري
 :f2:

----------

